# Google: Geleakte Präsentation zu Zensur und Meinungsfreiheit



## AntonioFunes (11. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Google: Geleakte Präsentation zu Zensur und Meinungsfreiheit* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Google: Geleakte Präsentation zu Zensur und Meinungsfreiheit*


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Oktober 2018)

Google ist ja nicht umsonst als ultralinke Firma bekannt (wie der Boss von Twitter übrigens auch, deswegen auch die Vorwürfe gegen Twitter von insbesondere Rechts). Genau das ist die Gefahr, die Meinungsvielfalt zu unterdrücken. Ich mag Breitbart nun wirklich nicht auch einen Alex Jones überhaupt nicht, aber was da teils geschieht ist schon sehr, sehr bedenklich. 

Siehe z.B. auch hier: https://blog.ashampoo.com/de/2018-09-04/hausrecht-oder-zensur-der-fall-alex-jones inzwischen wurde Jones ja nicht nur auf allen relevanten Sozialen Medien gebannt - übrigens praktisch zeitgleich, Facebook, Twitter und Co haben sich da wohl abgesprochen, sonden auch z.B. bei Paypal. 
Man stelle sich mal vor, eine Bank kann einem das Konto sperren, bloß weil sie nicht mit der politischen Meinungen einer Person konform geht. 

Das kann in Zukunft ganz üble Züge annehmen! Wo Konzerne bestimmen was genehm ist und was nicht. 

Viele dieser Gebannten sind dann zu Gab als Alternative von Twitter gegangen. Daraufhin bekam Gab Probleme, zunächst mit Microsoft, die deren Server betrieben haben, Gab ist dann dort weg, dann auch mit Paypal. Was sie zwischenzeitlich in finanzielle Bedrängnis gebracht hat. 

Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt finde ich das Urteil des BGH übrigens tatsächlich gut, die Social Media Betreibern verboten haben Beiträge ihrer Nutzer einfach so zu löschen, wenn kein Gesetzesverstoß vorliegt.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (11. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass es keine "gute" Zensur gibt. Das liegt ganz einfach daran, dass es keinen allwissenden, neutralen Zensor gibt, der fähig oder legitimiert wäre, zu entscheiden, was eigentlich "gut" ist. Auch die Praxis zeigt, dass der angerichtete Schaden immer den möglichen Nutzen übersteigt.  Im Kampf gegen Lügen hilft es auch nicht, die Lüge zu verbieten, man muss stattdessen die Wahrheit verbreiten.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Google ist ja nicht umsonst als ultralinke Firma bekannt


 ja klar, ultralinks, daher auch auf Kommerz ausgelegt... Moment mal... da passt irgendwas nicht ^^  



> Siehe z.B. auch hier: https://blog.ashampoo.com/de/2018-09-04/hausrecht-oder-zensur-der-fall-alex-jones inzwischen wurde Jones ja nicht nur auf allen relevanten Sozialen Medien gebannt - übrigens praktisch zeitgleich, Facebook, Twitter und Co haben sich da wohl abgesprochen, sonden auch z.B. bei Paypal.
> Man stelle sich mal vor, eine Bank kann einem das Konto sperren, bloß weil sie nicht mit der politischen Meinungen einer Person konform geht.


 Der Typ hat aber nicht einfach nur eine andere politische Meinung, sondern verbreitet Verschwörungstheorien und Lügen, um Hass zu erzeugen, und dann muss irgendwann Schluss sein. Wer so jemanden nicht sperrt, obwohl er es kann, unterstützt den Scheiß ja indirekt. Bei einer Plattform, die so etwa stehen lässt, obwohl derjenige sehr viele "Follower" hat, will ich nicht dabei sein. Egal ob rechte oder linke Spinnerei-Theorien.

Eine Sperre passiert übrigens auch anderen Leuten, die nicht so bekannt sind, wenn sie einfach nur Müll verbreiten, den andere Ernst nehmen, egal ob politisch oder sonst was. 

Und Banken sperren übrigens durchaus auch mal aus politischen Gründen Konten von Leuten, damit diese vom Ausland aus nicht ihre Vorhaben durchführen können. idR Terroristen und deren Unterstützer. Und dieser Jones ist nahe an so was dran, ein Verbal-Terrorist in meinen Augen. 



> Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt finde ich das Urteil des BGH übrigens tatsächlich gut, die Social Media Betreibern verboten haben Beiträge ihrer Nutzer einfach so zu löschen, wenn kein Gesetzesverstoß vorliegt.


 Welches Urteil? Ging es da um ein bestimmtes Posting?


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Oktober 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja klar, ultralinks, daher auch auf Kommerz ausgelegt... Moment mal... da passt irgendwas nicht ^^


Die Führungsetage bzw. die Mitarbeiter sind jedenfalls sehr auf SJW gebürstet. Das ist bekannt. Der Mitarbeiter James Damore der sich dafür einsetzte nach Qualifizierung und nicht nach Geschlecht oder Hautfarbe einzustellen wurde deswegen entlassen: https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/...nti-diversity-manifesto-circulating-at-google

Google hat zumindest in den USA auch intern und natürlich inoffiziell die Prämisse ausgeben keine weißen und asiatischen Männer einzustellen, wenn es irgend geht. Dagegen wehrte sich Damore. 



> Der Typ hat aber nicht einfach nur eine andere politische Meinung, sondern verbreitet Verschwörungstheorien und Lügen, um Hass zu erzeugen, und dann muss irgendwann Schluss sein. Wer so jemanden nicht sperrt, obwohl er es kann, unterstützt den Scheiß ja indirekt. Bei einer Plattform, die so etwa stehen lässt, obwohl derjenige sehr viele "Follower" hat, will ich nicht dabei sein. Egal ob rechte oder linke Spinnerei-Theorien.
> 
> Eine Sperre passiert übrigens auch anderen Leuten, die nicht so bekannt sind, wenn sie einfach nur Müll verbreiten, den andere Ernst nehmen, egal ob politisch oder sonst was.



Das ist deine Meinung, weil du natürlich andere politische Meinungen nicht magst. Im Zuge einer wirklichen Freiheit müssen aber ALLE Meinungen gleichwertig behandelt werden. D.h. solange sie nicht gegen Gesetze verstoßen hat man sie zu akzeptieren. 



> Und Banken sperren übrigens durchaus auch mal aus politischen Gründen Konten von Leuten, damit diese vom Ausland aus nicht ihre Vorhaben durchführen können. idR Terroristen und deren Unterstützer. Und dieser Jones ist nahe an so was dran, ein Verbal-Terrorist in meinen Augen.


Was aber im Auftrag der Regierung geschieht und nicht von ihnen selbst. 
Und noch einmal ich mag Jones auch nicht aber solange er nich gegen Gesetze verstößt hat man ihn gefälligst machen zu lassen! 



> Welches Urteil? Ging es da um ein bestimmtes Posting?



http://www.pcgames.de/Facebook-Firm...det-Meinungsfreiheit-steht-ueber-AGB-1264697/

Okay, war "nur" ein OLG und nicht der BGH.


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Oktober 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> D.h. solange sie nicht gegen Gesetze verstoßen hat man sie zu akzeptieren.



Nö, seh ich anders, es gibz sowas wie Hausrecht und darauf können und dürfen Google, Facebook oder Twitter selbstverständlich zurückgreifen und im Ernstfall auch den Account sperren oder löschen incl. der Beiträge.


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Oktober 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Nö, seh ich anders, es gibz sowas wie Hausrecht und darauf können und dürfen Google, Facebook oder Twitter selbstverständlich zurückgreifen und im Ernstfall auch den Account sperren oder löschen incl. der Beiträge.



Nicht mehr in Deutschland ...


----------



## OldMCJimBob (11. Oktober 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass es keine "gute" Zensur gibt. Das liegt ganz einfach daran, dass es keinen allwissenden, neutralen Zensor gibt, der fähig oder legitimiert wäre, zu entscheiden, was eigentlich "gut" ist. Auch die Praxis zeigt, dass der angerichtete Schaden immer den möglichen Nutzen übersteigt.  Im Kampf gegen Lügen hilft es auch nicht, die Lüge zu verbieten, man muss stattdessen die Wahrheit verbreiten.



Google ordnet ja bei jeder Suchanfrage den Antworten eine Relevanz zu - irgendwas steht oben, irgendwas erst auf Seite 3. Wer entscheidet das? Ist das Zensur? Google hat für sich selbst doch gar nicht den Anspruch, alle Informationen gleichberechtigt und neutral weiterzugeben; keiner würde Google nutzen, wenn deren Ergebnisse unsortiert nebeneinander ausgespuckt werden würden. So weit sind wir einer Meinung, oder? 

Googles Ergebnisse werden von einem Algorithmus bestimmt. Was der wie gewichten soll entscheidet Google. Wenn nun also die, die das entscheiden sich treffen und darüber beraten, ob bestimmt Inhalte in Zukunft weniger vom Algorithmus bevorzugt werden soll, ist das dann gleich Zensur? Ich denke, es handelt sich hier um einen ganz normalen und regelmäßig stattfindenden Vorgang. Das hier nun geleakt wurde, dass konkret darüber nachgedacht wurde, Hass und Bullshit weniger Sichtbarkeit zu bieten - ist das nicht zu begrüßen? Sofern Du der Meinung bist, hier hätte es die Falschen getroffen könntest Du problemlos eine andere Suchmaschine nutzen, dadurch geht jetzt nicht die Welt unter. Google ist sich dieser Gratwanderung, immer wieder Fingerspitzengefühl bei der Justierung ihrer Algorithmen zeigen zu müssen bewusst, und bisher scheinen sie einen guten Job gemacht zu haben, wenn man sieht wie viele Nutzer Google gebrauchen. 

Sofern man ein Thema bei Breitbart & Sputnik lesen will geht das nach wie vor via Google - man muss Breitbart oder Sputnik explizit in die Suche schreiben. Google hat diese Medien als weniger relevant für die meisten Nutzer eingestuft. 

Was ich sagen will: Gleich von Zensur zu reden scheint mir nicht sehr differenziert. Ich will gar nicht bestreiten, dass es ein interessantes Thema ist; und das die Frage nach Googles Macht über seinen Algorithmus gerechtfertigt ist. Der konkrete Fall ist aber nicht gleich 1984 & Weltverschwörung von "ultralinks" (lol an den Kommentator vor Dir). Cheers


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Oktober 2018)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> könntest Du problemlos eine andere Suchmaschine nutzen



Ich bin jetzt bei Suchmaschinen zu DuckDuckGo gewechselt, die haben grundsätzlich ein anderes Geschäftsmodell und machen nicht mit den Daten der Nutzer Kohle. Weniger Spionage, wenger Lenkung / Bevorzugung bestimmter Firmen (Werbepartner). Und die Ergebnisse sind mind. genauso gut.

Da Google Google+ auch dicht macht bin ich bald wohl ziemlich von denen weg, halt aus Bequemlichkeit noch bei Android, wobei ich schon zwei Alternativen zum App-Store nutze, Amazon und APKPure, irgendwann wird dann Google wohl auch auf meinen Androiden komplett gebannt. Das hat übrigens nichts mit deren Politik zu tun sondern mit deren Spionagewut.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (11. Oktober 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Nö, seh ich anders, es gibz sowas wie Hausrecht und darauf können und dürfen Google, Facebook oder Twitter selbstverständlich zurückgreifen und im Ernstfall auch den Account sperren oder löschen incl. der Beiträge.



Laut BGH-Urteil können sie das nicht mehr so ohne Weiteres. Man kann bei diesen Plattformen durchaus streiten, ob das noch private "Häuser" oder schon öffentliche "Plätze" sind. Ich persönlich tendiere tatsächlich eher noch zu ersterem, aber auch im privaten Ramen sehe ich Zensur nicht als gut an. Entweder hat jemand gegen ein Gesetz verstoßen, dann entscheidet ein Gericht, oder er hat es nicht, dann ist das eben seine Meinung, auch wenn die falsch und/oder gefährlich ist.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Führungsetage bzw. die Mitarbeiter sind jedenfalls sehr auf SJW gebürstet. Das ist bekannt.


 ach Gott...  SJW …  Diesen Scheiß kann ich bald echt nicht mehr lesen...  

wenn eine Firma als Politik beschließt, dass sie mehr "Buntheit" will, dann soll sie das halt machen, wenn die Gesetze es zulassen (bei uns wäre da nicht möglich wegen der Anti-Diskrimierungsgesetze). und wenn der Angestellte, der dafür sorgen soll, das nicht machen will, muss er halt gehen. Aber deswegen ist doch nicht eine ganze Firma "ultralinks", so ein Blödsinn... außer aus Sicht eines Rechten, da ist ja schon die Mitte "ultralinks"    Du kennst doch die Beweggründe nicht mal. Vielleicht sind sich die Manager einfach nur sicher, dass eine ausgewogenere Belegschaft einfach nur besser für die Produktivität ist, und weil es schon "zu viele" Männer gibt, will sie halt mehr Frauen einstellen, um den Gewinn zu maximieren. Oder sie macht es wegen der PR. Oder sie glauben, dass es besser für die Stimmung in der Firma ist. oder oder oder…  Weißt Du's denn?  Nur weil gewisse Kreise ihren Filterblasen-Lesern es immer vorkauen muss es ja nicht stimmen. Klar KANN es sein, aber wenn Google  so richtig "links" sein soll, dann nur bei bestimmten Dingen, sicher aber nicht bei dem, was man klassisch als "links" bezeichnet. 



> Das ist deine Meinung, weil du natürlich andere politische Meinungen nicht magst.


 Äh, kannst du nicht lesen? ^^ Erstens sind das nicht nur Meinungen, was dieser Jones verbreitete, sondern auch irre Spinnereien sowie Hetze, und zweitens schrieb ich "_Egal ob rechte oder linke Spinnerei-Theorien_" 

Das hat also nichts mit "mögen" zu tun. Wer irre Verschwörungstheorien verbreitet oder hetzt, denn will ich nicht auf einer Plattform sehen, die ernstgenommen wird - ganz einfach. Egal ob einer behauptet, Obama sei kein Amerikaner und die Demokraten hätten einen Kinderpornoring in einer Pizzeria oder ob ein anderer behauptet, Trump sei ein Verwandter von Hitler und wolle den Ku Kux Klan als neue Miliz stärken, um die USA auf Dauer "weißer" zu machen, oder ob einer von einer Verschwörung von Konzernen spricht und Kommunismus als einzige Lösung propagiert: weg mit solchen Spinnern, weg!

Und eine Meinung kann man übrigens auch ohne Hetze kundtun. 




> Im Zuge einer wirklichen Freiheit müssen aber ALLE Meinungen gleichwertig behandelt werden. D.h. solange sie nicht gegen Gesetze verstoßen hat man sie zu akzeptieren.


 *Meinungen *werden ja auch gleichbehandelt, ansonsten hätte ich Dich zB schon vor Monaten gesperrt, aber so was von   Aber bewusste Lügen und Hetze sind keine Meinungen mehr. 



> Was aber im Auftrag der Regierung geschieht und nicht von ihnen selbst.
> Und noch einmal ich mag Jones auch nicht aber solange er nich gegen Gesetze verstößt hat man ihn gefälligst machen zu lassen!


 er darf es ja machen, aber dann soll er halt gefälligst ne eigene Website oder so was gründen, denn ebenso dürfen die Portale ihr Hausrecht durchsetzen und Regeln aufstellen. Keiner hat ein Recht auf einen Account bei Twitter oder YouTube oder so, jeder hat sich an die Regeln zu halten, die diese Portale verlangen, vor allem und gerade wenn derjenige die Bekanntheit eines Portales nutzen will. Und dieser Jones hat oft genug Warnungen bekommen, der wurde ja nicht nach etlichen reinen Meinungspostings plötzlich gesperrt…   



> http://www.pcgames.de/Facebook-Firm...det-Meinungsfreiheit-steht-ueber-AGB-1264697/
> 
> Okay, war "nur" ein OLG und nicht der BGH.


 UND das Gericht hat auch den Comment bewertet und das Urteil darauf hin getroffen - wäre er anders formuliert worden, hätte man ihn sehr wohl löschen können, auch wenn er nicht gegen ein Gesetz verstößt. Deine Behauptung hatte also ein wenig was von "Fakenews"   Denn das Gericht hat nicht gesagt, dass jeder Comment, der nicht klar gegen ein Gesetz verstößt, automatisch NICHT gelöscht werden darf. Das wäre ja auch verwunderlich, wenn ein Comment nur dann gelöscht werden dürfte, wenn er ganz klar eine Beleidigung, Volksverhetzung, Holocaustverleumdung oder laut Unterlassungsklage unzulässige Behauptung wäre... dann dürften wir zB auch keinen Spam hier löschen, nur mal als Beispiel.


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Oktober 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ach Gott...  SJW …  Diesen Scheiß kann ich bald echt nicht mehr lesen...



dito, da bekomm ich auch mittlerweile innere Zuckungen. Eines der Unwörter der letzten Jahre meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Laut BGH-Urteil können sie das nicht mehr so ohne Weiteres.


 "so ohne weiteres" konnte man das noch nie. Dafür sind ja Gerichte da, um bei Fällen, bei denen jemand meint, etwas zu dürfen, weil es nicht ganz eindeutig geregelt ist, prüft, ob er es wirklich darf. Aber: 

Es ist kein BGH-Urteil, sondern eines (bzw mehrere) von OLGs. Es war kein Grundsatzurteil, das BGH könnte anders entscheiden. Es wurde das im Fall relevante, übrigens sehr harmlose Posting bewertet, und es wurde nie gesagt, dass ein Comment ganz klar gegen ein Gesetz verstoßen muss und ansonsten nicht gelöscht werden darf. Keine Ahnung, wie man das dabei rauslesen kann. 

Er wurde gesagt, dass ein ZULÄSSIGER Comment nicht gelöscht werden darf, und was "zulässig" ist, muss halt im Einzelfall betrachtet werden. Der betreffende Comment wurde eben als zulässig bewertet und nicht als unzulässig.

Zitat: _Den Münchner Richtern zufolge muss gewährleistet sein, "dass eine zulässige Meinungsäußerung nicht von der Plattform entfernt werden darf"  _. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass ein Beitrag erst gegen ein Gesetz verstoßen muss, nur damit er unzulässig ist. Vor allem bei Grenzfällen ist das wichtig, wo man nicht genau weiß, ob es schon eine klare Beleidigung ist oder nur um ein "im Ton vergreifen", das nicht der Netiquette entspricht, aber durchaus von den Gerichten und der Gesellschaft als "unzulässig" in Bezug auf den Ort ist, an dem es passierte. In einem Stadion sind zB ganz andere Sätze zulässig als in der Oper, in einer Brauerei ganz andere als in einem Weinladen.

Und das Gericht hat halt den Comment bewertet INKLUSIVE dem, was dort, wo er geschrieben wurde, das normale Verhalten ist. Bei einer Plattform, die von Anfang an viel strengere Regeln festlegt, wäre der Comment vlt als unzulässig gewertet worden. Auf einer anderen Plattform, die sogar derbe Sprache "verlangt", wäre ein "Leck mich Arsch, Du Missgeburt" ggf. zulässig. 






> Man kann bei diesen Plattformen durchaus streiten, ob das noch private "Häuser" oder schon öffentliche "Plätze" sind. Ich persönlich tendiere tatsächlich eher noch zu ersterem, aber auch im privaten Ramen sehe ich Zensur nicht als gut an.


 Im privaten Rahmen kannst du selbstverständlich jemandem sagen, dass er entweder das Thema wechseln bzw. den Ton verändern soll oder aber Dein Haus verlassen soll, wenn er etwas sagt, das du nicht hören willst oder was Du als ungemessen vom Tonfall her empfindest. Das wäre ja noch schöner, wenn man sich das in seinen eigenen vier Wänden oder in seinem Laden/Restaurant u.ä. anhören müsste und nichts dagegen tun kann. Auch wenn du zB eine Versammlung veranstaltest darfst du natürlich jemanden rausschmeißen, wenn er was sagt, das du nicht gut findest. Das kann zwar unklug sein, weil du bei den anderen Teilnehmern vlt als dünnhäutig oder herrisch dastehst, so wie zb manch eine Partei, die kritische Leute aus Pressekonferenzen rausgeschmissen hat - aber du darfst es,


----------



## Wut-Gamer (11. Oktober 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Im privaten Rahmen kannst du selbstverständlich jemandem sagen, dass er entweder das Thema wechseln bzw. den Ton verändern soll oder aber Dein Haus verlassen soll, wenn er etwas sagt, das du nicht hören willst oder was Du als ungemessen vom Tonfall her empfindest.




Dass man es kann, steht ja nicht zur Debatte. Es geht darum, ob man es auch sollte. Ich würde z.B. nicht hergehen und sagen: "kannst mich gerne mit mir reden, aber wehe du bist anderer Meinung als ich, dann mache ich vom Hausrecht gebrauch..."


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Dass man es kann, steht ja nicht zur Debatte. Es geht darum, ob man es auch sollte.


 ach so, es hörte sich für mich so an, als findest du es nicht gut, wenn man die MÖGLICHKEIT zur "Zensur" im Privaten hat.



> Ich würde z.B. nicht hergehen und sagen: "kannst mich gerne mit mir reden, aber wehe du bist anderer Meinung als ich, dann mache ich vom Hausrecht gebrauch..."


 ich natürlich auch nicht, aber wenn jemand in Anwesenheit anderer Gäste partout etwas nicht lassen kann, was einfach nur stört oder echt unter aller Sau und nicht mehr lustig ist, dann würde ich ihn eventuell rausschmeißen. Aber nicht, weil ich anderer Meinung bin, sondern weil er es nicht sein lassen kann oder will. 

zB sagen wir mal, einer würde alle paar Minuten einen blöden Witz über Schwarze machen und mit Absicht "***" sagen, wenn man Black Panther anschaut, und selbst auf die Bitte, es sein zu lassen, weitermacht. Oder wenn jemand dauernd über jemanden lästert, der zb Depressionen hat, und ich ihn bitte, es sein zu lassen, er aber weitermacht.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (12. Oktober 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> zB sagen wir mal, einer würde alle paar Minuten einen blöden Witz über Schwarze machen und mit Absicht "***" sagen, wenn man Black Panther anschaut, und selbst auf die Bitte, es sein zu lassen, weitermacht. Oder wenn jemand dauernd über jemanden lästert, der zb Depressionen hat, und ich ihn bitte, es sein zu lassen, er aber weitermacht.



Das fällt für mich eher unter Benimmregeln und deren Durchsetzung als unter Meinungsäußerung und deren Zensur. Und ich finde es durchaus richtig, dass in privaten Räumlichkeiten und auch auf Online Plattformen usw. der Hausherr die Regeln des Umgangs festlegt.
Wenn der z.B. sagt er möchte in seinem Forum gar keine Diskussion über bestimmte Themen führen, respektiere ich das. Wenn aber gezielt Meinungen unterdrückt oder Informationen zurückgehalten werden, lehne ich das ab. Sprich, wenn ich aus irgendeinem Grund rechten Verschwörungstheoretikern zuhören möchte, die mir erzählen, dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist, und Angela Merkel ein Echsenmensch, dann ist es nicht Sache von Google oder Facebook, mich davor zu schützen. Ich kann ja ein ganz legitimes Interesse an dem Unsinn haben, weil ich z.B. für eine Artikel oder Buch recherchiere, oder vielleicht möchte ich mir für eine Diskussion Gegenargumente zurechtlegen.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Das fällt für mich eher unter Benimmregeln und deren Durchsetzung als unter Meinungsäußerung und deren Zensur. Und ich finde es durchaus richtig, dass in privaten Räumlichkeiten und auch auf Online Plattformen usw. der Hausherr die Regeln des Umgangs festlegt.
> Wenn der z.B. sagt er möchte in seinem Forum gar keine Diskussion über bestimmte Themen führen, respektiere ich das. Wenn aber gezielt Meinungen unterdrückt oder Informationen zurückgehalten werden, lehne ich das ab. Sprich, wenn ich aus irgendeinem Grund rechten Verschwörungstheoretikern zuhören möchte, die mir erzählen, dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist, und Angela Merkel ein Echsenmensch, dann ist es nicht Sache von Google oder Facebook, mich davor zu schützen.


 wenn du es ok findest, dass der "Hausherr" bestimmte Themen nicht bei sich haben will, dann widerspricht das an sich wiederum Deinem Wunsch, dass Du rechte Verschwörungstheorien trotzdem lesen können willst. Denn wenn der Hausherr das Thema zB "Obama ist kein Amerikaner" nicht bei sich haben möchte, willst du das doch respektieren - dann musst du auch respektieren, dass kein anderer darüber schreibt ^^ Das ist irgendwie nicht schlüssig. 

Und nochmal: die Dinge, die ich meine, sind keine Meinungen oder gar Informationen, sondern einfach nur völliger Stuss und Lügen, die aufhetzen soll, weil manche Leute diesen Scheiß glauben WOLLEN und es ernst nehmen. Da wird keine Meinung oder eine Information unterdrückt, sondern purer Nonsense. Und das Entscheidende ist halt, dass da einer wie ein Journalist auftritt. 

Der Punkt ist aber gar nicht mal die Art der Inhalte, sondern die Art der Verbreitung. Es ist ein IMHO Unterschied, ob jemand Troll-artig oder als Pseudo-Journalist über eine lange bewusst um Chaos und Hetze zu säen UND auch mit Sicherheit aus kommerziellen Gründen so was macht oder ob einfach nur von einzelnen "Hobby"-Spinnern, die die meisten auch als solche erkennen, derartige Dinge in den Portalen auftauchen. Google oder Twitter verbieten ja nicht pauschal bestimmte Verschwörungstheorien, aber wenn sie mitbekommen, dass jemand, der es selber mit hoher Sicherheit viel besser weiß, damit eine große Menge an Leuten erreicht, die den Scheiß glauben, und es leider gesetzlich nicht möglich ist, ihm das zu verbieten (bei vielen Dingen kann man ja auch Unterlassungsklagen erwirken), dann finde ich es richtig, wenn man denjenigen von seiner Plattform schmeißt. FINDEN kann man den Unsinn ja trotzdem, allein schon weil es 100pro auf den gleichen Portalen auch Berichte darüber gibt, wie blödsinnig die Theorien sind.

In den professionellen Medien in D zB darf niemand wissentlich Dinge verbreiten, die ganz klar gelogen sind - warum sollte so etwas nicht auch für das Internet gelten für DIE, die sich selber wie Medien/Presse/Journalisten geben? Es geht ja nicht um private Blogs oder Channels, sondern um Leute, die den Anspruch haben, News und korrekte Informationen professionell zu verbreiten.

Es kann nicht sein, dass zB Breitbart ohne Konsequenzen etwas über Migranten behaupten darf, worauf hin die, die so was gerne hören, mit Hass und Hetze gegen Migranten reagieren und zu Gewalt aufrufen, obwohl diese "News" überhaupt nicht stimmt und Breitbart das genau weiß. Ich meine den Fall, bei dem Breitbart berichtete, in Dortmund hätten Migranten an Silvester 2017 die älteste Kirche Deutschlands und dort anwesende Leute mob-artig angegriffen und die Kirche in Brand gesetzt. In Wahrheit war es so, dass einfach nur in der Nähe der Kirche viele feierten, unter denen auch viele Migranten waren, und eine Rakete offenbar versehentlich ein Netz an einem Baugerüst an der Kirche entzündete, was schnell gelöscht werden konnte. Und eine der ältesten Kirchen Deutschlands ist die Kirche auch nicht. Das Schlimme ist, dass dann sogar viele der Breitbart-Leser eher Breitbart glauben und ernsthaft glauben, dass es doch so passiert ist, wie Breitbart schrieb, und die komplette andere Presse, die Polizei und alle potentiellen Zeugen zu einer Verschwörung gehören UND außerdem noch keiner vom wütenden Mob der Migranten sich mit der angeblichen Tat rühmt, obwohl es ja eigentlich ein demonstrativer Angriff gegen "uns" sein sollte  - das dies unmöglich sein kann, ignorieren die Leuten, oder sie sind einfach nur zu dumm, es zu begreifen.


----------



## Orzhov (12. Oktober 2018)

Faszinierend wie schnell die üblichen Verdächtigen das hier wieder zum ideologischen Kreiswichs gemacht haben. Gerade in der politischen Landschaft ist es Gang und Gäbe mit der Wahrheit selektiv umzugehen, wenn es denn der eigenen Sache dienlich ist. Nehmen wir nur mal die vermeindliche Hetzjagd in Chemnitz, die Berichterstattung in den öffentlich rechtlichen Medien und das Verhalten in der politischen Landschaft zu dem Thema. Oder ist die ARD neuerdings auch einer dieser "rechten Verschwörungstheoretiker"?



Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass es keine "gute" Zensur gibt. Das liegt ganz einfach daran, dass es keinen allwissenden, neutralen Zensor gibt, der fähig oder legitimiert wäre, zu entscheiden, was eigentlich "gut" ist. Auch die Praxis zeigt, dass der angerichtete Schaden immer den möglichen Nutzen übersteigt.  Im Kampf gegen Lügen hilft es auch nicht, die Lüge zu verbieten, man muss stattdessen die Wahrheit verbreiten.


Repressive Diktatoren und Kommunisten haben sich übrigens auch nie als "die Bösen" gesehen und für sie gab es die "gute Zensur".



Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Laut BGH-Urteil können sie das nicht mehr so ohne Weiteres. Man kann bei diesen Plattformen durchaus streiten, ob das noch private "Häuser" oder schon öffentliche "Plätze" sind. Ich persönlich tendiere tatsächlich eher noch zu ersterem, aber auch im privaten Ramen sehe ich Zensur nicht als gut an. Entweder hat jemand gegen ein Gesetz verstoßen, dann entscheidet ein Gericht, oder er hat es nicht, dann ist das eben seine Meinung, auch wenn die falsch und/oder gefährlich ist.


Google, Facebook und Konsorten sind weltweig agierende Unternehmen, daher handelt sich bei ihnen zumindest extern um öffentliche Plätze. Was die Jungs und Mädels da in ihren Büroräumen treiben jedoch eher von der Natur her "privates Haus".

Was die Zensur von Meinungen und Fakten als solche betrifft halte ich sie für ein Werkzeug welches heutzutage gerade bei Ideologen und anderen Menschen für die die Wahrheit schädlich ist eine erschreckend große Beliebtbeit genießt.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Oktober 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> [...]Ich mag Breitbart nun wirklich nicht auch einen Alex Jones überhaupt nicht, aber was da teils geschieht ist schon sehr, sehr bedenklich.


Nun gut ... du hast jetzt genau die zwei Dinge herangezogen, wo es *nachweislich* um Hetze und der *wissentlichen* Verbreitung von Falschmeldungen geht.



> Siehe z.B. auch hier: https://blog.ashampoo.com/de/2018-09-04/hausrecht-oder-zensur-der-fall-alex-jones inzwischen wurde Jones ja nicht nur auf allen relevanten Sozialen Medien gebannt - übrigens praktisch zeitgleich, Facebook, Twitter und Co haben sich da wohl abgesprochen, sonden auch z.B. bei Paypal. Man stelle sich mal vor, eine Bank kann einem das Konto sperren, bloß weil sie nicht mit der politischen Meinungen einer Person konform geht.


Ob sie sich abgesprochen haben, keine Ahnung ... mindestens Twitter hat ewig und drei Tage gebraucht um dem Vollpfosten Jones den Account zu sperren, ich glaub Apple waren mit die ersten. Allerdings musst du mir mal erklären, warum deiner Meinung nach diese Plattformen jedem Spinner auf dieser Welt eine Bühne bieten *müssen*. Gerade in Amerika steht es jedem zu seine Meinung zu sagen, Grundpfeiler der Verfassung, nur steht eben nirgends das man diese Meldungen verbreiten bzw. als Sprachrohr dienen muss.

Absolut objektiv und zu 150% neutral betrachtet ist der Kerngedanke deiner Aussage richtig ... aber, was fehlt ist eine gute Erklärung warum es sein *muss*. Warum muss man solchen Versagern, die ernsthaft behaupten das die Amokläufe in den Schulen nur gestellt und inzeniert waren und die weinenden Eltern, die Kinder verloren haben, bezahlte Schauspieler gewesen sein sollen. *Warum* muss man jemanden mit solchen Ansichten deiner Meinung nach eine Plattform bieten?

Bei Paypal wiederum geb ich dir Recht, aber kA ob sich jemand erinnert ... aber ich hab schon gegen Paypal gewettert als sie recht neu waren: eben weil sie sich das Recht vorbehalten haben, und auch durchgezogen haben, einfach mal so irgendwelche Konten zu sperren. IMO war da sogar noch Musk im Unternehmen wo ich meinte, das mir PP absolut suspekt ist. PP wollte immer als Bank auftreten, aber nicht nach den Bankenrichtlinien spielen ... und das geht mal überhaupt nicht, da bin ich ganz dicht bei dir und es gibt viele Meldungen, wo Paypal einfach mal so den Zugriff auf Konten unterbunden hat, was nach normalen Bankrichtlinien niemals nie hätte passieren können.


----------



## Orzhov (12. Oktober 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Absolut objektiv und zu 150% neutral betrachtet ist der Kerngedanke deiner Aussage richtig ... aber, was fehlt ist eine gute Erklärung warum es sein *muss*. Warum muss man solchen Versagern, die ernsthaft behaupten das die Amokläufe in den Schulen nur gestellt und inzeniert waren und die weinenden Eltern, die Kinder verloren haben, bezahlte Schauspieler gewesen sein sollen. *Warum* muss man jemanden mit solchen Ansichten deiner Meinung nach eine Plattform bieten?



Falls ich an dieser Stelle kurz einhaken darf. Plattformen wie Twitter, Facebook, Reddit, Google, usw. haben auf globaler Ebene eine Größe und eine Bedeutung erlangt, dass sie durchaus ein Teil des öffentlichen Raumes (auch wenn er nur virtuell ist) sind in dem sich ihre Nutzer bewegen. So wie ich das nun verstehe muss man im öffentlichen Raum damit rechnen auch mal mit Ansichten und Meinungen konfrontiert zu werden, welche sich nur bedingt mit den Eigenen decken. Solange dies nicht übermäßig offensiv geschieht, muss man sich einfach damit arrangieren. Stichwort Toleranz.

Basierend darauf ist es nahliegend, dass Anbieter von öffentlichen Räumen auch Meinungsäußerungen tolerieren müssen die nicht ins eigene Weltbild oder ins Selbstverständnis passen, egal wie bizarr diese auch sein mögen.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Oktober 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Falls ich an dieser Stelle kurz einhaken darf.


... selbstverständlich! 



> Plattformen wie Twitter, Facebook, Reddit, Google, usw. haben auf globaler Ebene eine Größe und eine Bedeutung erlangt, dass sie durchaus ein Teil des öffentlichen Raumes (auch wenn er nur virtuell ist) sind in dem sich ihre Nutzer bewegen.


Das kann man sicherlich so stehen lassen, nur ist das ja erstmal keine Erklärung auf meine explizite Frage. Die Frage der Größe einer Plattform hat mMn nichts mit der Kernproblematik zutun. Ob ich nun ein 3-Personen Forum hoste oder Millionen Menschen eine Plattform zum Austausch biete ändert nichts an der Grundsatzfrage: was muss, was kann, was sollte, was nicht. 

Problematisch wird es vor allem wenn sich bei einer Plattform div. Länder und damit unterschiedliche Rechtssprechungen begegnen. 



> So wie ich das nun verstehe muss man im öffentlichen Raum damit rechnen auch mal mit Ansichten und Meinungen konfrontiert zu werden, welche sich nur bedingt mit *den Eigenen decken*. Solange dies nicht übermäßig offensiv geschieht, muss man sich einfach damit arrangieren. Stichwort Toleranz.


... aber vertreten denn die von dir genannten Unternehmen eigene Meinungen? 

Das Internet hat sich auch weiterentwickelt und ist eben kein rechtsfreier Raum mehr, sondern es gibt mehr oder minder Regeln. D.h. warum sollte ein Restaurantbetreiber an der Ostsee sagen können, hier, bei mir Kinder nur bis 17 Uhr, danach nicht mehr aber eine Online-Plattform muss alles abnicken und erlauben, darf keine Regeln aufstellen?

Der Meinung bin ich nicht.

Diese Plattformen können und vor allem sollten sehr wohl div. Grundsätze festschreiben und sich daran orientieren, allen Menschen auf diesem Planeten kann man es nicht recht machen. 



> Basierend darauf ist es nahliegend, dass Anbieter von öffentlichen Räumen auch Meinungsäußerungen tolerieren müssen die nicht ins eigene Weltbild oder ins Selbstverständnis passen, egal wie bizarr diese auch sein mögen.


Das ist keine Erklärung, wirklich nicht ... eben weil der Bezug zur Realität und der Umsetzung in einer nicht virtuellen Umgebung fehlt. Wenn sich jemand wie Jones in ein Berliner Cafe setzen sollte und den Holocaust anzweifelt, kann das strafrechtlich in Deutschland verfolgt werden. Das gleiche Cafe in Amerika mag das durchwinken.

... wenn er aber andere Gäste anpöbelt (= Opfer von Terroranschlägen verhöhnt), werden ihn wohl beide Inhaber des Cafes (= Betreiber von Plattformen wie die von dir genannten) bitten zu gehen. Sofort.

Du wirst mir doch hoffentlich Recht geben, dass dieses Recht dem Betreiber der Cafes eingeräumt und ermöglicht werden sollte, oder?


----------



## Xivanon (12. Oktober 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Falls ich an dieser Stelle kurz einhaken darf. Plattformen wie Twitter, Facebook, Reddit, Google, usw. haben auf globaler Ebene eine Größe und eine Bedeutung erlangt, dass sie durchaus ein Teil des öffentlichen Raumes (auch wenn er nur virtuell ist) sind in dem sich ihre Nutzer bewegen. So wie ich das nun verstehe muss man im öffentlichen Raum damit rechnen auch mal mit Ansichten und Meinungen konfrontiert zu werden, welche sich nur bedingt mit den Eigenen decken. Solange dies nicht übermäßig offensiv geschieht, muss man sich einfach damit arrangieren. Stichwort Toleranz.
> 
> Basierend darauf ist es nahliegend, dass Anbieter von öffentlichen Räumen auch Meinungsäußerungen tolerieren müssen die nicht ins eigene Weltbild oder ins Selbstverständnis passen, egal wie bizarr diese auch sein mögen.



Bedeutet das, dass du eine offensichtliche Lüge mit einer Meinung gleich setzt?


----------



## HandsomeLoris (12. Oktober 2018)

Ein sehr heikles Thema. Das Problem beginnt bereits bei der Annahme, dass es so etwas wie eine falsche Meinung überhaupt gibt, da man so ein richtig und falsch (im moralisch-ethischen Sinn) erschafft. Wenn nun einer die "falsche" Meinung vertritt (also eine von meinem Standpunkt aus moralisch verwerfliche), ist es nur gut und recht, diese zum verstummen zu bringen; das ist gute Zensur.
Das ist für sich schon gefährlich genug, wird aber durch das zunehmend vorherrschende "es gibt keine objektive Wahrheit, nur verschiedene Betrachtungswinkel" noch drastisch verschärft. Heutzutage werden selbst unbestreitbare Tatsachen relativiert, damit sie ins eigene Weltbild passen, wodurch man aus objektiven Wahrheiten subjektive Meinungen macht, die dann eben richtig oder falsch sein können und dementsprechend zensiert werden müssen.

Das ist grundsätzlich nichts Neues, da Zensur seit je her dazu diente, unbequeme Meinungen und Wahrheiten auszublenden, aber in der heutigen globalisierten Welt ist die Macht einer solchen Zensur ungleich höher, wodurch auch die Verantwortung grösser wird.
Schlussendlich sollte sich Google aber zuallererst auch mal an die eigene Nase fassen; wenn man im chinesischen Google den Tienanmen Platz sucht, kommen wunderbare Postkartenaufnahmen - ist das etwa keine Propaganda? Das Fressen kommt bekanntlich vor der Moral.


----------



## LOX-TT (12. Oktober 2018)

Xivanon schrieb:


> Bedeutet das, dass du eine offensichtliche Lüge mit einer Meinung gleich setzt?



er hält sich halt an das Trumpse Motto 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orzhov (12. Oktober 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... selbstverständlich!
> 
> 
> Das kann man sicherlich so stehen lassen, nur ist das ja erstmal keine Erklärung auf meine explizite Frage. Die Frage der Größe einer Plattform hat mMn nichts mit der Kernproblematik zutun. Ob ich nun ein 3-Personen Forum hoste oder Millionen Menschen eine Plattform zum Austausch biete ändert nichts an der Grundsatzfrage: was muss, was kann, was sollte, was nicht.
> ...



Rollen wir das mal von hinten auf. Ich gebe dir durchaus Recht, dass Cafebetreiber Gäste zum gehen auffordern dürfen sollten diese über die Stränge schlagen. Um in dem Kontext zu bleiben ist es jedoch ein Unterschied ob Herr Jones andere Gäste anpöbelt, was selbstverständlich nicht passieren sollte, oder ob Herr Jones sich mit Freunden/Bekannten in angemessener Lautstärke über potentiell unbequeme Themen austauscht, was kein Problem darstellen sollte.

Auch bei den Unternehmen bin ich weitesgehend mit dir einer Meinung. Sie vertreten ebenfalls Meinungen, diese Meinungen können sich jedoch auch ändern. Das geschieht entweder wenn man sich Vorteile dadurch verspricht, oder wenn es Veränderungen in der Leitung gibt.

Wo wir jetzt zumindest scheinbar auseinander gehen und wo ich mir selber nicht komplett sicher bin ist der Punkt wie weit das gehen darf. Wenn ich dich nun richtig verstehe bist du der Ansicht, dass für alle Unternehmen der gleiche rechtliche Rahmen gilt egal wie groß sie sind. Da bin ich nun in der Überlegung ob Unternehmen wie Google wegen besagter Größe und Relevanz eben noch im gleichen gesetzlichen Rahmen agieren kann wie das kleine Berliner Cafe, oder ob es aus den gleichen Gründen die staatlichen Prinzipien praktzieren muss wie das Land in dem die Dienstleistung angeboten wird. Wie schon gesagt, ich bin mir selber noch nicht sicher was ich davon halten soll.

Auf freiwilliger Basis macht Google das ja bereits schon in China.


HandsomeLoris schrieb:


> Ein sehr heikles Thema. Das Problem beginnt bereits bei der Annahme, dass es so etwas wie eine falsche Meinung überhaupt gibt, da man so ein richtig und falsch (im moralisch-ethischen Sinn) erschafft. Wenn nun einer die "falsche" Meinung vertritt (also eine von meinem Standpunkt aus moralisch verwerfliche), ist es nur gut und recht, diese zum verstummen zu bringen; das ist gute Zensur.
> Das ist für sich schon gefährlich genug, wird aber durch das zunehmend vorherrschende "es gibt keine objektive Wahrheit, nur verschiedene Betrachtungswinkel" noch drastisch verschärft. Heutzutage werden selbst unbestreitbare Tatsachen relativiert, damit sie ins eigene Weltbild passen, wodurch man aus objektiven Wahrheiten subjektive Meinungen macht, die dann eben richtig oder falsch sein können und dementsprechend zensiert werden müssen.
> 
> Das ist grundsätzlich nichts Neues, da Zensur seit je her dazu diente, unbequeme Meinungen und Wahrheiten auszublenden, aber in der heutigen globalisierten Welt ist die Macht einer solchen Zensur ungleich höher, wodurch auch die Verantwortung grösser wird.
> Schlussendlich sollte sich Google aber zuallererst auch mal an die eigene Nase fassen; wenn man im chinesischen Google den Tienanmen Platz sucht, kommen wunderbare Postkartenaufnahmen - ist das etwa keine Propaganda? Das Fressen kommt bekanntlich vor der Moral.



Er hier fasst es sehr gut zusammen. Ich bin übrigens der Auffassung, dass es keine falschen Meinungen gibt.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (12. Oktober 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wenn du es ok findest, dass der "Hausherr" bestimmte Themen nicht bei sich haben will, dann widerspricht das an sich wiederum Deinem Wunsch, dass Du rechte Verschwörungstheorien trotzdem lesen können willst. Denn wenn der Hausherr das Thema zB "Obama ist kein Amerikaner" nicht bei sich haben möchte, willst du das doch respektieren - dann musst du auch respektieren, dass kein anderer darüber schreibt ^^ Das ist irgendwie nicht schlüssig.
> 
> Und nochmal: die Dinge, die ich meine, sind keine Meinungen oder gar Informationen, sondern einfach nur völliger Stuss und Lügen, die aufhetzen soll, weil manche Leute diesen Scheiß glauben WOLLEN und es ernst nehmen. Da wird keine Meinung oder eine Information unterdrückt, sondern purer Nonsense. Und das Entscheidende ist halt, dass da einer wie ein Journalist auftritt.



Dass Obama kein Amerikaner sein soll ist kein Thema sondern eine Meinung/Ansicht. Wenn der Plattformbetreiber sagt, das hier ist ein Forum über Autos, da möchte ich keine politischen Diskussionen ist das akzeptabel. Wenn er aber sagt, redet ruhig über Politik aber bleibt bitte schön weit links, sonst droht Ausschluss, ist das nicht mehr in Ordnung.

Und was Meinung und was völliger Stuss und Lügen sind, das entscheidest bitteschön nicht du, sondern jeder für sich. Denn da sind wir wieder bei dem eingangs erwähnten Problem, dass es keinen allwissenden, neutralen Zensor gibt. D.h. wenn ich die übelste Kreml-Propaganda hören will, die nur existiert, um unsere Demokratie zu zersetzen, dann ist das mein verdammtes Recht, und da hat mich niemand vor zu "schützen". Weil ich nämlich im Zweifel nicht weiß, vor was mich dieser jemand noch so alles "schützen" will (bis jetzt wurde noch jeder Zensurmechanismus hemmungslos ausgeweitet).


----------



## Wut-Gamer (12. Oktober 2018)

Xivanon schrieb:


> Bedeutet das, dass du eine offensichtliche Lüge mit einer Meinung gleich setzt?



Eine Lüge setzt Absicht voraus. Da wir keine Gedankenleser sind ist es in der öffentlichen Diskussion praktisch nicht möglich, zu entscheiden, ob jemand lügt, oder einfach nur eine Unwahrheit verbreitet, von der er überzeugt ist (dazu müsste er schon selbst zugeben, dass er lügt). Daher würde ich Lügen, oder das, was ich dafür halte, mit Meinungen gleichsetzen.


----------



## Xivanon (12. Oktober 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Eine Lüge setzt Absicht voraus. Da wir keine Gedankenleser sind ist es in der öffentlichen Diskussion praktisch nicht möglich, zu entscheiden, ob jemand lügt, oder einfach nur eine Unwahrheit verbreitet, von der er überzeugt ist (dazu müsste er schon selbst zugeben, dass er lügt). Daher würde ich Lügen, oder das, was ich dafür halte, mit Meinungen gleichsetzen.



Du beschreibst genau das Problem, der normale User in den verschiedenen Plattformen ist kein Gedankenleser. Er kann nicht wissen, ob der Artikel von XY jetzt wahr ist oder nicht. Wenn ich als Plattformbetreiber aber weiß, aufgrund von Recherche, dass der Artikel eine komplette Lüge ist und der Autor trotz mehrfacher Hinweise und Warnungen ähnliche Artikel schreibt, ist es dann nicht schon fast meine Pflicht, die Artikel zu entfernen?
In Tageszeitungen, willst du ja zum Beispiel auch keine Lügen zustehen haben und wenn eine Zeitung mal etwas falsches druckt, wird in der Regel eine Richtigstellung nachgereicht. Warum? Damit der normale Mensch, der nicht allzu viel über das Thema weiß, sich aufgrund von Tatsachen eine eigene Meinung bilden kann.

Versteh ich mich nicht falsch. Freie Meinungen und Ansichten sind ein hohes Gut und sollten geschützt werden. Extremes Beispiel:
Meinung:
Man kann der Meinung sein, dass Sklaverei doch eigentlich was Gutes ist und das entsprechend begründen.

Lüge:
Zu sagen, dass der Holocaust nicht existiert hat, ist eine Lüge. So etwas sollte nicht verbreitet werden dürfen.

Deswegen sind aus meiner Sicht Meinungen und Lügen definitiv nicht das gleiche. Jeder hat das Recht seine Meinung zu vertreten aber ich würde niemals unterstützen, Lügen zu verbreiten.
Deshalb auch die Frage ob du eine *offensichtliche* Lüge einer Meinung gleichsetzen würdest.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (12. Oktober 2018)

Xivanon schrieb:


> Du beschreibst genau das Problem, der normale User in den verschiedenen Plattformen ist kein Gedankenleser. Er kann nicht wissen, ob der Artikel von XY jetzt wahr ist oder nicht. Wenn ich als Plattformbetreiber aber weiß, aufgrund von Recherche, dass der Artikel eine komplette Lüge ist [...]



Hier kommen wir aber wieder auf das Problem zurück, dass kein Zensor allwissend ist. Du bist dir vielleicht absolut sicher, dass etwas eine Lüge ist, du könntest dich aber trotzdem irren. Auch wenn das in manchen Fällen nahezu ausgeschlossen ist, gibt es leider eine sehr viel größere Anzahl von Grauzonen, wo es nicht ganz so eindeutig ist. Eine objektive Grenzziehung ist da kaum möglich. Ich kann als Dritter dann auch schlecht beurteilen WIE sicher du bist, und ob du etwas wirklich für falsch hälst oder nur für unbequem. Deshalb möchte ich als Nutzer Zugang zu allen Informationen, auch zu den nicht vertrauenswürdigen.

Zum Thema Holocaust: in Deutschland ist dessen Leugnung aus historischen Gründen verboten. Ich persönlich halte dieses Verbot für falsch. Ich finde es sollte genauso möglich sein, den Holocaust zu leugnen, wie die Existenz des römischen Reiches, oder die (wieder-)Entdeckung Amerikas durch Kolumbus. Das ist natürlich in allen Fällen kompletter Unsinn, weil es gut dokumentierte historische Tatsachen sind und das würde ich demjenigen dann auch in aller Deutlichkeit vorhalten. Dennoch finde ich, dass er seine falsche Meinung in allen Fällen äußern dürfen sollte. Natürlich auf eigene Gefahr, denn den Shitstorm hat er sich dann redlich verdient...


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Oktober 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich in allen Fällen kompletter Unsinn, weil es gut dokumentierte historische Tatsachen sind und das würde ich demjenigen dann auch in aller Deutlichkeit vorhalten. Dennoch finde ich, dass er seine falsche Meinung in allen Fällen äußern dürfen sollte. Natürlich auf eigene Gefahr, denn den Shitstorm hat er sich dann redlich verdient...


Eben, wenn jemand Blödsinn schreibt, dann soll man es ihm auch in aller Deutlichkeit vorhalten können. Natürlich in angemessenen Tonfall. 
Zensieren steht einer guten Diskussionskultur aber konträr entgegen. Derjenige der eine "falsche" Meinung hat wird auch nicht schlauer als vorher, wenn er sie für sich behalten muss. Nur wenn man jemanden den Spiegel vorhält und ihm seinen "Irrtum" erklärt kann er selbst lernen, seine Meinung ggf. ändern oder zumindest begreifen, dass er mit seiner Ansicht ziemlich alleine dasteht.

Und ja, das gilt nicht nur für einzelne Personen sondern auch ganze Medienoutlets.


Man merkt hier ja bei einigen sehr deutlich, zensieren gerne, solange es die andere politische Meinung trifft, weil die ist böse. Nur, so funktioniert das nicht. Irgendwann wird dann auch die eigene Meinung zensiert und dann ist das Gejammer mit einmal groß ...


----------



## tendenziell (12. Oktober 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Was die Zensur von Meinungen und Fakten als solche betrifft halte ich sie für ein Werkzeug welches heutzutage gerade bei Ideologen und anderen Menschen für die die Wahrheit schädlich ist eine erschreckend große Beliebtbeit genießt.



Nicht nur bei denen . hier bei uns in der lupenreinen demokratie(rofl) gibt es auch genug fälle die ich als zensur einstufe. 
Wie oft wird das ein oder andere weg gelassen um ein bestimmtes bild zu erzeugen oder eben nicht.
Von unserem Rechtssystem, einige meinten ja sollen die Gerichte darüber urteilen , bin ich sowieso maßlos entäuscht.
Hatte leider schon ein paar erfahrungen und was soll ich sagen, meistens wird nach Gutsherrenart entschieden oder sich
so zurechtgedreht wie es grade passt.Da hat man als kleiner Bürger keine Chance. Auch wenn jetzt viele denken das kann ja nicht sein,
doch ist es, jedenfalls das ,was ich aus Erfahrung kenne.
Mir wäre es lieber wenn eine KI das Rechtssystem leiten würde. Mein Vertrauen in Menschen und Recht wurde zu oft erschüttert.


----------



## Xivanon (12. Oktober 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Hier kommen wir aber wieder auf das Problem zurück, dass kein Zensor allwissend ist. Du bist dir vielleicht absolut sicher, dass etwas eine Lüge ist, du könntest dich aber trotzdem irren. Auch wenn das in manchen Fällen nahezu ausgeschlossen ist, gibt es leider eine sehr viel größere Anzahl von Grauzonen, wo es nicht ganz so eindeutig ist. Eine objektive Grenzziehung ist da kaum möglich. Ich kann als Dritter dann auch schlecht beurteilen WIE sicher du bist, und ob du etwas wirklich für falsch hälst oder nur für unbequem. Deshalb möchte ich als Nutzer Zugang zu allen Informationen, auch zu den nicht vertrauenswürdigen.
> 
> Zum Thema Holocaust: in Deutschland ist dessen Leugnung aus historischen Gründen verboten. Ich persönlich halte dieses Verbot für falsch. Ich finde es sollte genauso möglich sein, den Holocaust zu leugnen, wie die Existenz des römischen Reiches, oder die (wieder-)Entdeckung Amerikas durch Kolumbus. Das ist natürlich in allen Fällen kompletter Unsinn, weil es gut dokumentierte historische Tatsachen sind und das würde ich demjenigen dann auch in aller Deutlichkeit vorhalten. Dennoch finde ich, dass er seine falsche Meinung in allen Fällen äußern dürfen sollte. Natürlich auf eigene Gefahr, denn den Shitstorm hat er sich dann redlich verdient...



Du hast definitv recht was die Subjektivität des Zensors betrifft. Ein Zensor kann nur nach besten Wissen und gewissen handel, oder auch aus niederen Gründen. Mein Problem mit einer Plattform auf der absolut alles gesagt werden darf, ist aber, dass es einfach viel zu viele Menschen gibt, denen es einfach Spaß macht absichtlich Falschinformationen zu streuen und zusätzlich gibt es noch einen ganzen Haufen, die aus Unwissenheit, Profilierung oder sonst was Halbwissen verbreiten. Bei Themen, die allgemein bekannt sind, ist es einfach für mich Schwachsinn heraus zu filtern. Bei Themen die mir neu sind kann ich das nicht. Dann heißt es hinnehmen, ignorieren oder selber erstmal lange recherchieren bevor man irgendwas brauchbares in Händen hält.

Und was die Zensur selbst betrifft, ich denke es ist heutzutage äußerst schwer unzensiert Informationen zu bekommen. Egal ob Nachrichten im Fernsehen, in der Tageszeitung oder auf irgendwelchen Portalen. Es findet überall ein Vorauswahl statt. Sogar das gleiche Portal kann dir unterschiedliche Informationen anzeigen, je nachdem in welcher Region du dich befindest.

Wenn ich also die Wahl zwischen einen Portal habe, dass von sich selbst behauptet, vermeintliche Lügen zu filtern und einem Portal, dass einfach ungefiltert alles zulässt, würde ich zu ersterem greifen. Kontrollmechanismen gibt es im Netz genug, auch wenn sie teilweise etwas Zeit in Anspruch nehmen. Würde besagtes Portal zu sehr in eine Richtung tendieren, würde man das mit der Zeit mitbekommen und könnte sich dann wieder neu orientieren. Das ich zu ersterem tendieren würde, liegt bei mir einfach daran, dass ich nicht jede Information erst auf die Goldwaage legen möchte, bevor ich sie zu meiner Meinungsbildung heranziehe. Das wäre mir einfach zeitlich zu aufwendig.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (12. Oktober 2018)

tendenziell schrieb:


> Mir wäre es lieber wenn eine KI das Rechtssystem leiten würde. Mein Vertrauen in Menschen und Recht wurde zu oft erschüttert.



Ich halte es für gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich, dass das in Zukunft irgendwann mal so sein wird. Bis dahin sind unsere menschlichen Gerichte trotz aller Fehler eben das beste, das wir haben.



Xivanon schrieb:


> Wenn ich also die Wahl zwischen einen Portal habe, dass von sich selbst behauptet, vermeintliche Lügen zu filtern und einem Portal, dass einfach ungefiltert alles zulässt, würde ich zu ersterem greifen.



Diese Bequemlichkeit ist durchaus verständlich. Jeder muss sich in bestimmten Lebensbereichen auf andere Verlassen. (ich vertraue z.B. auch dem Automechaniker, dass er die Bremsen überprüft hat...) Ich würde allerdings davor warnen es mir ZU bequem zu machen. Denn diese Einstellung, dass "die da oben" schon wissen, was sie tun, lädt zum Missbrauch ein, und wird  von den Mächtigen (egal ob aus Politik,  Wirtschaft oder sonstwoher) in der Praxis auch fleißig ausgenutzt.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Oktober 2018)

Xivanon schrieb:


> Du hast definitv recht was die Subjektivität des Zensors betrifft. Ein Zensor kann nur nach besten Wissen und gewissen handel, oder auch aus niederen Gründen. Mein Problem mit einer Plattform auf der absolut alles gesagt werden darf, ist aber, dass es einfach viel zu viele Menschen gibt, denen es einfach Spaß macht absichtlich Falschinformationen zu streuen und zusätzlich gibt es noch einen ganzen Haufen, die aus Unwissenheit, Profilierung oder sonst was Halbwissen verbreiten. Bei Themen, die allgemein bekannt sind, ist es einfach für mich Schwachsinn heraus zu filtern. Bei Themen die mir neu sind kann ich das nicht. Dann heißt es hinnehmen, ignorieren oder selber erstmal lange recherchieren bevor man irgendwas brauchbares in Händen hält.
> 
> Und was die Zensur selbst betrifft, ich denke es ist heutzutage äußerst schwer unzensiert Informationen zu bekommen. Egal ob Nachrichten im Fernsehen, in der Tageszeitung oder auf irgendwelchen Portalen. Es findet überall ein Vorauswahl statt. Sogar das gleiche Portal kann dir unterschiedliche Informationen anzeigen, je nachdem in welcher Region du dich befindest.
> 
> Wenn ich also die Wahl zwischen einen Portal habe, dass von sich selbst behauptet, vermeintliche Lügen zu filtern und einem Portal, dass einfach ungefiltert alles zulässt, würde ich zu ersterem greifen. Kontrollmechanismen gibt es im Netz genug, auch wenn sie teilweise etwas Zeit in Anspruch nehmen. Würde besagtes Portal zu sehr in eine Richtung tendieren, würde man das mit der Zeit mitbekommen und könnte sich dann wieder neu orientieren. Das ich zu ersterem tendieren würde, liegt bei mir einfach daran, dass ich nicht jede Information erst auf die Goldwaage legen möchte, bevor ich sie zu meiner Meinungsbildung heranziehe. Das wäre mir einfach zeitlich zu aufwendig.



Es wird heute schon genug "Verarsche" auf Facebook und Co. gepostet. Da muss man eben eine gewisse Medienkompetenz haben, wer die nicht hat, der fällt auf den größten Schwachsinn rein. Dabei geht es meist nicht mal um Politik sondern einfach das jemand etwas falsches absichtlich aus Gag / Satire geschrieben hat und die Leute das für voll nehmen. Soll man das alles unterbinden? 
Damit geht doch letztlich auch sehr viel Spaß im Netz flöten. 

Die Leute müssen lernen Informationen zu filtern und damit umzugehen und eben NATÜRLICH sich auch selbst bei mehreren Quellen zu informieren und eben nicht alles einfach nur zu glauben. Das ist heute GRUNDVORAUSSETZUNG um im Netz unterwegs zu sein. Wer dazu zu faul ist, der läuft eben Gefahr einer (gezielten) Fehlinformation aufzusitzen. 

Wobei ja Newsseiten nicht viel besser sind, viele schreiben heute doch nur voneinander ab ohne die Meldung wirklich zu überprüfen, was im Fall von Spieleseiten bedeuten würde etwa mal selbst beim Publisher anzurufen und nachzufragen. Kritisch ist das selbstredend nicht, im Fall von Wirtschaft und Politik im Zweifel aber schon.

Ein Beispiel wo es spannend ist, der Bloomberg Bericht über den chinesischen Spionagechip auf Mainboards. Google und Apple haben prompt dementiert. Also wer sagt denn jetzt die Wahrheit? Haben die Bloomberg Quellen Recht und lügen Google und Apple? Was passiert mit solchen Artikeln? Werden die künftig zensiert und somit jeder investigatorischer Journalismus der Verschwörungstheorien beschuldigt? 
Ich denke, selbst wenn der Artikel falsch war ist es wichtig, das solche Artikel erscheinen dürfen. Denn wer sagt denn jetzt die Wahrheit!? 
Will man die Entscheidung großen Firmen oder dem Staat alleine überlassen? Sollen einzig die entscheiden, was wir wissen dürfen und was wir für gut halten sollen? Also ich möchte das nicht. Ich möchte selbst entscheiden und denken.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Oktober 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Rollen wir das mal von hinten auf. Ich gebe dir durchaus Recht, dass Cafebetreiber Gäste zum gehen auffordern dürfen sollten diese über die Stränge schlagen.


D.h. grundsätzlich bist du auch der Meinung das es eine Art Hausrecht geben sollte? 



> Um in dem Kontext zu bleiben ist es jedoch ein Unterschied ob Herr Jones andere Gäste anpöbelt, was selbstverständlich nicht passieren sollte, oder ob Herr Jones sich mit Freunden/Bekannten in angemessener Lautstärke über potentiell unbequeme Themen austauscht, was kein Problem darstellen sollte.


Das stimmt ... aber gerade im aktuellen Beispiel bzw. die Gründe, warum Herrn Jones seine Plattformen weggenommen werden *ist* das Pöbeln. Nichts anderes. Das Verhöhnen von Terroropfern, den Eltern, die einen schmerzlichen Verlust erlitten haben und sich davon niemals nie erholen werden ins Gesicht sagen, dass das doch alles nur Show ist, das alles niemals nie passiert ist und das sie bezahlte Schauspieler sind ist, meiner Definition nach, definitiv nicht mit Freunden / Bekannten über potentiell unbequeme Themen austauschen, denn gerade das macht Jones nicht. Erstens hetzt er gegen Minderheiten und verbreitet wissentlich Unwahrheiten, zweitens tauscht er sich nicht aus ... er führt Monologe bzw. lässt ggf. mal meinungstreue Gefolgsleute in seiner Show zu Wort kommen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (12. Oktober 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich denke, selbst wenn der Artikel falsch war ist es wichtig, das solche Artikel erscheinen dürfen. Denn wer sagt denn jetzt die Wahrheit!?
> Will man die Entscheidung großen Firmen oder dem Staat alleine überlassen? Sollen einzig die entscheiden, was wir wissen dürfen und was wir für gut halten sollen? Also ich möchte das nicht. Ich möchte selbst entscheiden und denken.



Sehe ich genauso. Zumal viele, trotz eines Trumps im Weißen Haus, immer noch nicht wahrhaben wollen, dass da ganz schnell mal der Falsche vor dem Zensurknopf sitzen kann. Das Ganze ist übrigens auch auf andere Bereiche übertragbar: Überwachung beispielsweise. Auch hier sind viele der Meinung,  sie hätten nichts zu verbergen und nur böse Terroristen müssten sich fürchten. Aber auch hier ist die Missbrauchsgefahr und das Missbrauchspotenzial hoch. Wir sollten uns hüten, mit dem Werkzeugkasten der Diktatur die Demokratie reparieren zu wollen, denn was da rauskommt, hat am Ende mehr Ähnlichkeit mit der Diktatur als mit der Demokratie.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> D.h. grundsätzlich bist du auch der Meinung das es eine Art Hausrecht geben sollte?
> 
> 
> Das stimmt ... aber gerade im aktuellen Beispiel bzw. die Gründe, warum Herrn Jones seine Plattformen weggenommen werden *ist* das Pöbeln. Nichts anderes. Das Verhöhnen von Terroropfern, den Eltern, die einen schmerzlichen Verlust erlitten haben und sich davon niemals nie erholen werden ins Gesicht sagen, dass das doch alles nur Show ist, das alles niemals nie passiert ist und das sie bezahlte Schauspieler sind ist, meiner Definition nach, definitiv nicht mit Freunden / Bekannten über potentiell unbequeme Themen austauschen, denn gerade das macht Jones nicht. Erstens hetzt er gegen Minderheiten und verbreitet wissentlich Unwahrheiten, zweitens tauscht er sich nicht aus ... er führt Monologe bzw. lässt ggf. mal meinungstreue Gefolgsleute in seiner Show zu Wort kommen.


 UND er gibt sich eben auch als Medien-Profi und nicht als privater Nutzer, der einfach nur seine Meinung kundtun will und dabei nicht merkt, welchem Unsinn er erlegen ist. Es ist ein Riesenunterschied, ob ein Privatnutzer etwas verbreitet oder eine Person bzw. "Firma", die als News/Medien-Sprachrohr wahrgenommen werden kann.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Oktober 2018)

... ich hab jetzt mal die Beiträge nach dem Beitrag gelesen, auf welchen ich geantwortet habe.

Mal Butter bei die Fische: seid ihr echt der Meinung dass hier zensiert wird & das hier nur linke politische Meinungen geduldet werden?! 

Sorry wenn ich das mal in aller Deutlichkeit sagen muss: das ist absoluter Schwachfug. Selbstverständlich hat jeder Moderator, nochmal für alle zum Verständnis: User wie du und ich, nur mit erweiterten Rechten, eine politische Richtung. Das ist einfach so, das ist bei jedem Journalisten, Politiker [...] *jedem* Menschen so.

D.h. wenn man sich an Diskussionen beteiligt, dann blitzt hier und da die politische Richtung eines Jeden durch ... das ist einfach so und lässt sich nicht vermeiden, bei niemanden.

Trotzdem wurden hier viele und auch hitzige Diskussionen geführt, die "Moderatorenkeule" wurde hier nur ganz selten rausgeholt ... vor allem habe ich rechte *und* linke Diskutanten zur Ordnung gerufen und werde das auch weiter zu machen, andere Mods handhaben das auch so, ich habe hier niemanden gesehen der Beiträge zensiert oder Themen *unterdrückt* hat, weil das Thema unbequem oder politisch in eine andere Richtung verfasst wurde als was der Moderator für eine hat.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Oktober 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> UND er gibt sich eben auch als Medien-Profi und nicht als privater Nutzer, der einfach nur seine Meinung kundtun will und dabei nicht merkt, welchem Unsinn er erlegen ist. Es ist ein Riesenunterschied, ob ein Privatnutzer etwas verbreitet oder eine Person bzw. "Firma", die als News/Medien-Sprachrohr wahrgenommen werden kann.


... bei Jones ist der Fall sogar *noch* schlimmer: er propagiert ja das Ende der Welt, der Zivilisation aus Gründen XYZ. Aber hey, Rettung naht: er hat natürlich die richtigen Survival-Kits. Nahrung in Dosen, Schlafsäcke, Generatoren ... all das verkauft Jones zu horrenden Preisen und hat damit ein Millionen Geschäft etabliert. Nur leider erreicht er jetzt niemanden und spricht von böser Zensur, Unterdrückung der Meinungsfreiheit ... aber im Grunde regt er sich nur darüber auf, dass man ihm seine Millioneneinnahmen klaut. 

Wie sooft im Leben: im Endeffekt geht es nur voll schnöde ums (große) Geld.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Faszinierend wie schnell die üblichen Verdächtigen das hier wieder zum ideologischen Kreiswichs gemacht haben.


 ja, echt schlimm diese rechte Ideologien, die a la "man wird ja noch mal sagen dürfen..." unterstützen, dass Hetze und Lügen verbreitet werden.  



> Gerade in der politischen Landschaft ist es Gang und Gäbe mit der Wahrheit selektiv umzugehen, wenn es denn der eigenen Sache dienlich ist. Nehmen wir nur mal die vermeindliche Hetzjagd in Chemnitz, die Berichterstattung in den öffentlich rechtlichen Medien und das Verhalten in der politischen Landschaft zu dem Thema.


 Nun, es GAB eben nachweislich mehrere Fälle, in denen Rechte Passanten, die ausländisch aussehen oder als "Linke" oder Presse erkannt wurden, ans Leder wollten, und die Opfer sind in vielen Fällen weggelaufen und verfolgt worden - das nennt man dann nun mal auch "Hetzjagd". Wieso soll man das dann nicht so benennen? VIELLEICHT wurde da zu früh das Ausmaß bewertet, und wenn man nur EIN kurzes Video hat, bei dem ein Ausländer eher ein paar Schritt ausweicht als das der "gehetzt" wird, kommt gerade bei den Rechten leider auch schnell der Vorwurf, dass in Wahrheit gar nichts passiert sei (der Totschlag/Mord an dem Chemnitzer ist dann laut deren Logik wohl auch nicht passiert, oder gab es ein Video? ^^ ) 

Es mag sein, dass beim Ausmaß - auch wegen des Schocks UND weil es sicher viele Quellen gab, die ihrerseits übertrieben haben - zu hochgegriffen wurde. Aber es wurde AFAIK nichts erfunden oder wissentlich falsch gemeldet, alle "News" zu dem Thema wurden auch immer zuerst mit "es soll... passiert sein" umschrieben und nicht sofort als Fakt dargestellt, und in den Tagen danach kamen sogar noch mehr Vorfälle zum Vorschein wie zb der Angriff auf ein jüdisches Lokal. Von einer "Verschwörungstheorie" ist das weit weit weit entfernt. Selbst wenn es keine "Hetzjagd" gegeben haben sollte ist es weit weg von einer "Verschwörung", da es IMHO echt scheissegal ist, ob das rechte Pack unter den Demonstranten die Opfer auch "richtig" verfolgt hat oder sie "nur" versucht haben, anzugreifen und zu bedrohen. Wenn es jetzt so wäre, dass da einfach nur Rechte friedlich demonstriert hätten und man dann berichtet hätte, es seien Leute angegriffen und verletzt worden UND dies alles sei auch 100% bestätigt, dann wäre was anderes. Aber so, wie die Fakten derzeit aussehen, stimmen die News, über die man auch als Fakt berichtet hat.




> Oder ist die ARD neuerdings auch einer dieser "rechten Verschwörungstheoretiker"?


 es geht doch nicht nur um rechte Verschwörungen, sondern um welche aller Art, die möglicherweise von zu vielen Leuten ernst genommen werden könnten UND auch Konsequenzen auf die Gesellschaft haben können.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (12. Oktober 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nun, es GAB eben nachweislich mehrere Fälle, in denen Rechte Passanten, die ausländisch aussehen oder als "Linke" oder Presse erkannt wurden, ans Leder wollten, und die Opfer sind in vielen Fällen weggelaufen und verfolgt worden - das nennt man dann nun mal auch "Hetzjagd". Wieso soll man das dann nicht so benennen? VIELLEICHT wurde da zu früh das Ausmaß bewertet, und wenn man nur EIN kurzes Video hat, bei dem ein Ausländer eher ein paar Schritt ausweicht als das der "gehetzt" wird, kommt gerade bei den Rechten leider auch schnell der Vorwurf, dass in Wahrheit gar nichts passiert sei (der Totschlag/Mord an dem Chemnitzer ist dann laut deren Logik wohl auch nicht passiert, oder gab es ein Video? ^^ )



Ich denke, wenn die Vorfälle in Chemnitz eines gezeigt haben, dann dass es nicht die eine, reine Wahrheit gibt, bzw. dass niemand sie kennt, sondern dass Sachverhalte von unterschiedlichen Menschen ganz unterschiedlich wahrgenommen und bewertet werden. Diejenigen, die dabei waren, haben unterschiedliche Dinge gesehen, diejenigen, die nicht dabei waren, haben unterschiedliche Dinge gehört, und diejenigen, die drüber geredet haben, haben unterschiedliche Dinge gemeint. Wenn sich die Öffentlichkeit noch nicht einmal einig darüber ist, was genau man nun unter einer "Hetzjagd" versteht, wie soll dann ein Zensor bestimmen wer lügt und wer die Wahrheit spricht? Besser, man lässt alle ihre Meinung äußern, dann kann sich jeder selbst ein Bild machen.


----------



## LOX-TT (12. Oktober 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Besser, man lässt alle ihre Meinung äußern, dann kann sich jeder selbst ein Bild machen.



Das geht aber nur solange es nicht die Rechte eines anderen verletzt und das ist bei Unwahrheiten nun mal der Fall, etwa Rufmord/Rufschädigung.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Oktober 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> [...]Besser, man lässt alle ihre Meinung äußern, dann kann sich jeder selbst ein Bild machen.


Oh Gott ... bitte nicht.

Wenn ich mir überlege das Sensationsjournalismus nach genau dieser Devise arbeiten dürfte. Nein, da bin ich absolut dagegen.

Denn, so wie LOX-TT schon richtig schrieb: dann hat immer der Recht, der ein größeres Publikum erreicht & man hier Meinung beeinflussen könnte. Wenn die BILD schreiben würde, dass Wut-Gamer ein gefährlicher Amokläufer ist, schon allein der Nickname ... was meinst du, wem würden die Massen und damit die Mehrheit glauben: dir, der das maximal im Freundes- & Bekanntenkreis richtig stellen könnte oder der BILD-Zeitung, der auflagenstärksten Tageszeitung in Deutschland.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (12. Oktober 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Das geht aber nur solange es nicht die Rechte eines anderen verletzt und das ist bei Unwahrheiten nun mal der Fall, etwa Rufmord/Rufschädigung.



Absolut richtig. In solchen Fällen kollidiert das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung mit anderen Grundrechten und ein Gericht muss eine Güterabwägung treffen. Die kann dann auch je nach Rahmenbedingungen individuell unterschiedlich ausfallen.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Oh Gott ... bitte nicht.
> 
> Denn, so wie LOX-TT schon richtig schrieb: dann hat immer der Recht, der ein größeres Publikum erreicht & man hier Meinung beeinflussen könnte. Wenn die BILD schreiben würde, dass Wut-Gamer ein gefährlicher Amokläufer ist, schon allein der Nickname ... was meinst du, wem würden die Massen und damit die Mehrheit glauben: dir, der das maximal im Freundes- & Bekanntenkreis richtig stellen könnte oder der BILD-Zeitung, der auflagenstärksten Tageszeitung in Deutschland.



Bedingt durch die Auflage würden vermutlich mehr Leute der BILD glauben, das heißt doch aber nicht, dass die recht haben. Die Leute , auf die es mir ankäme würden sicherlich mir glauben. Ob ich mit dem Rest etwas zu tun haben will, weiß ich nicht...
Wie dem auch sei, die BILD ertragen zu müssen ist m.M.n. ein sehr kleiner Preis für das hohe Gut der Meinungsfreiheit.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Oktober 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Absolut richtig. In solchen Fällen kollidiert das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung mit anderen Grundrechten und ein Gericht muss eine Güterabwägung treffen. Die kann dann auch je nach Rahmenbedingungen individuell unterschiedlich ausfallen.


... weil ja die deutschen Gerichte eh Däumchen drehen & quasi nur darauf warten, solche Verhandlungen zu führen!

Natürlich, macht Sinn.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich denke, wenn die Vorfälle in Chemnitz eines gezeigt haben, dann dass es nicht die eine, reine Wahrheit gibt, bzw. dass niemand sie kennt, sondern dass Sachverhalte von unterschiedlichen Menschen ganz unterschiedlich wahrgenommen und bewertet werden. Diejenigen, die dabei waren, haben unterschiedliche Dinge gesehen, diejenigen, die nicht dabei waren, haben unterschiedliche Dinge gehört, und diejenigen, die drüber geredet haben, haben unterschiedliche Dinge gemeint.


 Es gibt etliche erfasste Straftaten - über diese wurde berichtet. Über Dinge, die nicht polizeilich oder von Zeugen, denen man vertraut, bestätigt wurden, wurde stets mit "es soll..." berichtet, nie mit "es IST passiert".  Ebenso wurde über eine unerträglich aggressive Stimmung gegen Ausländer berichtet. Und zwar genau so, wie man auch bei Linksautonomen Demos über Gewalt und Ausschreitungen berichtet.




> Wenn sich die Öffentlichkeit noch nicht einmal einig darüber ist, was genau man nun unter einer "Hetzjagd" versteht, wie soll dann ein Zensor bestimmen wer lügt und wer die Wahrheit spricht? Besser, man lässt alle ihre Meinung äußern, dann kann sich jeder selbst ein Bild machen.


 Es GAB definitiv Angriffe und ein Verfolgungen. Wenn man da "Hetzjagd" sagt, ist es VIELLEICHT drastisch ausgedrückt, und nicht jeder würde es so nennen  - aber es ist auf keinen Fall unwahr, es wurde nicht erfunden oder so was und es wurde auch nicht aus einem zB Anschreien einer Person eine "Hetzjagd" konstruiert. 

Die Leute, die steif und fest glauben, es habe keine "Hetzjadgen" gegeben, meinen ja nicht nur "Klar wurden Leute verfolgt - aber gehetzt? Das würde ICH nicht so sagen....", sondern die behaupten ernsthaft, dass niemand angegriffen und verfolgt wurde - und DAS ist definitiv nicht korrekt. Wer sich über die Bezeichnung "Hetzjagd" moniert, verharmlost IMHO die Sache auch, weil er damit quasi sagt "naja, das war doch halb so schlimm..." - oder glaubst du, dass die gleichen Leute bei der Sache Silvester 2015 gesagt hätten "naja, sexuelle Belästigung... das waren doch eher Anmachversuche...."  ?


----------



## Rabowke (12. Oktober 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> [...] Bedingt durch die Auflage würden vermutlich mehr Leute der BILD glauben, das heißt doch aber nicht, dass die recht haben. Die Leute , auf die es mir ankäme würden sicherlich mir glauben. Ob ich mit dem Rest etwas zu tun haben will, weiß ich nicht...
> Wie dem auch sei, die BILD ertragen zu müssen ist m.M.n. ein sehr kleiner Preis für das hohe Gut der Meinungsfreiheit.


Es geht doch gar nicht darum wer faktisch Recht hat und wer nicht. Es geht darum, wer mit seiner Präsenz die Masse(n) beeinflussen kann und vorgefertigte Meinungen bilden kann & das bist eben leider nicht du.

Davon ob ist es völlig egal ob du mit jemanden etwas zutun haben möchtest, du suchst eine Wohnung? Sie sind doch der Killerspiele-Spieler mit dem bösartigen Nickname! Du suchst eine neue Arbeit? dito. Kredit für ein Haus, weil du eine Wohnung nicht bekommst? dito.

Also wenn denunzieren und gezielt Falschinformationen verbreiten für dich ein kleiner Preis sind ... nun ja. Es gibt schon seine Gründe warum wir zwar in Deutschland die Pressefreiheit haben, aber es auch hier Rahmenbedingungen gibt. Bestimmt nicht aus Spass an der Freude oder weil der Deutsche gern alles reguliert, sondern ganz einfach weil es notwendig ist und genau darum geht es.

Die Notwendigkeit.

Leider hast du auf meinen Hinweis mit den Gerichten nicht reagiert, hattest du schon einmal Rechtsstreitigkeiten? Die haben wir heute schon und nur in Ausnahmesituationen, z.B. Arbeitsgericht, werden schnelle Entscheidungen getroffen. Beim Rest kannst du Jahre, wenn nicht sogar Jahrzehnte warten. 

Jetzt überleg mal wenn jeder Hans Wurst zum Gericht geht weil jeder alles ohne Strafe und ohne Regulierung erzählen darf. 

Ideale sind ja was schönes, nur sollte man sich auch irgendwie an der Realität orientieren.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (12. Oktober 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... weil ja die deutschen Gerichte eh Däumchen drehen & quasi nur darauf warten, solche Verhandlungen zu führen!
> 
> Natürlich, macht Sinn.



Ähm, ja? Verleumdung ist ein Vergehen wie andere auch und genau dafür gibt es Gerichte. Das ist deren Job. Du forderst ja auch nicht, dass man Dieben grundsätzlich ohne Verhandlung die Hand abhackt, weil die Gerichte Besseres zu tun haben, oder?



Herbboy schrieb:


> Es gibt etliche erfasste Straftaten - über diese wurde berichtet. Über Dinge, die nicht polizeilich oder von Zeugen, denen man vertraut, bestätigt wurden, wurde stets mit "es soll..." berichtet, nie mit "es IST passiert".  Ebenso wurde über eine unerträglich aggressive Stimmung gegen Ausländer berichtet. Und zwar genau so, wie man auch bei Linksautonomen Demos über Gewalt und Ausschreitungen berichtet.



Ich stimme mit dir in der Bewertung der Vorfälle weitgehend überein. Wer sich jetzt, nachdem sich der Staub etwas gelegt hat, immer noch behauptet, es sei nichts passiert, und wir hätten uns alle gegen ihn verschworen und uns das nur ausgedacht ist m.M.n. ein unbelehrberer Idiot. Dennoch würde ich jederzeit dafür kämpfen, dass er seine unbelehrbare Idiotenmeinung frei äußern darf. Denn unsere ganze freie Gesellschaft gibt es nur, weil unbelehrbare Idioten sich Gehör verschaffen konnten und unumstößliche Tatsachen infrage gestellt haben. Kopernikus war ein unbelehrbarer Idiot, Martin Luther war ein unblehrbarer Idiot, Ghandi war ein unbelehrbarer Idiot usw...


----------



## Orzhov (12. Oktober 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> D.h. grundsätzlich bist du auch der Meinung das es eine Art Hausrecht geben sollte?
> 
> 
> Das stimmt ... aber gerade im aktuellen Beispiel bzw. die Gründe, warum Herrn Jones seine Plattformen weggenommen werden *ist* das Pöbeln. Nichts anderes. Das Verhöhnen von Terroropfern, den Eltern, die einen schmerzlichen Verlust erlitten haben und sich davon niemals nie erholen werden ins Gesicht sagen, dass das doch alles nur Show ist, das alles niemals nie passiert ist und das sie bezahlte Schauspieler sind ist, meiner Definition nach, definitiv nicht mit Freunden / Bekannten über potentiell unbequeme Themen austauschen, denn gerade das macht Jones nicht. Erstens hetzt er gegen Minderheiten und verbreitet wissentlich Unwahrheiten, zweitens tauscht er sich nicht aus ... er führt Monologe bzw. lässt ggf. mal meinungstreue Gefolgsleute in seiner Show zu Wort kommen.



Willst du mir wirklich glaubhaft versichern das aus meinem letzten Beitrag dazu nicht deutlich hervorgegangen ist was ich über das Thema Hausrecht halte? 
Ich gebe dir da grundsätzlich zwar recht, habe aber auch schon dargelegt wieso ich mir persönlich unschlüssig bin ob sich Unternehmen wie Google nach wie voruneingeschränkt darauf berufen dürfen.

Was Herrn Jones betrifft möchte ich nicht seine Inhalte verteidigen. Wo wir da konkret auseinandergehen ist vermutlich der Punkt in wie fern Leute sich seine Inhalte zur Gemüte führen konnten und es wirklich mussten. Da vertrete ich die Ansicht, so lange seine Inhalte nach dem amerikanischen Recht akzeptabel sind und die Opfer von Anschlägen, Amokläufen und dergleichen sich diesen Hohn und Spott nicht unter Zwang ansehen müssen, dass man es eben tolerieren muss.


Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ich hab jetzt mal die Beiträge nach dem Beitrag gelesen, auf welchen ich geantwortet habe.
> 
> Mal Butter bei die Fische: seid ihr echt der Meinung dass hier zensiert wird & das hier nur linke politische Meinungen geduldet werden?!
> 
> ...



Was zumindest mir seit Monaten hier auffällt ist, dass sich viele Themen sehr schnell in Grabenkriegen verlaufen oder gar als solche anfangen. Entsprechend hat sich auch das Klima und der Umgangston hier verschlechtert. Das kein Mensch komplett neutral ist sollte offensichtlich sein. Jedoch darf man auch von Menschen mit erweiterten Rechten hier ein erweitertes Maß an Selbstbeherrschung erwarten. So ist es meiner Meinung nach komplett verblendet, wenn ihr Leute glauben sie seien dazu berufen für andere Nutzer einzuordnen was eine legitime Meinung ist und was nicht.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (12. Oktober 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Davon ob ist es völlig egal ob du mit jemanden etwas zutun haben möchtest, du suchst eine Wohnung? Sie sind doch der Killerspiele-Spieler mit dem bösartigen Nickname! Du suchst eine neue Arbeit? dito. Kredit für ein Haus, weil du eine Wohnung nicht bekommst? dito.



Wie schon weiter oben geschrieben: möchte ich wirklich für jemanden arbeiten, der der Bild-Zeitung glaubt? bei bei so jemanden zur Miete wohnen. Es ist ja nicht so, dass dieses Problem nicht existiert. Die BILD hat ja wiederholt Leuten durch Verleumdung geschadet (wenn auch meist Prominenteren als mir) und ist deswegen auch immer wieder von allen Seiten kritisiert und verklagt worden. Aber was ist den die Alternative? Ein Zeitungswesen wie in der Türkei? Da kannst du zumindest sicher sein, dass Erdogan von niemandem mehr verleumdet wird...

Und wenn du jetzt sagst, wir könnten doch aber einen "guten" Zensor installieren, der nur die richtigen (bzw. falschen, je nach Bedeutung) Aussagen unterbindet, dann halte ich dagegen: Nein, können wir nicht. Warum? Lies dir die Posts weiter oben noch einmal durch.

P.S. Ja, Gerichtsverfahren dauern lange. Ich will jetzt hier nicht gleich die nächste Debatte lostreten, warum das so ist, und eigentlich nicht sein müsste, aber in den Verleumdungsfällen dir mir noch so im Gedächtnis rumspuken konnten zumindest i.d.R. einweilige Verfügungen bis zur Klärung erwirkt werden.


----------



## Cyberthom (15. Oktober 2018)

Punkto Gerichtsverfahren...    Leider ist es eine echte Ungerechtigkeit das man für sein Recht auch noch Geld Bezahlen soll..   Damit  soll  die einfache Bevölkerung  ja nicht zu oft ihr Recht in Anspruch nehmen.
Reiche können diese Ungerechten Zusatzleistungen als   Peanats   oder Diät absetze 

 Die Steuerzahler bezahlen Gerichte für ihre Arbeit!   und es ist ein Betrug des Systems das die dann noch mal zu Kasse gebeten werden sollen.  Auch die anderen Behörden  sowie  Polizie bekommt Geld  und  Einsatzmittel aus Steuergelder  und dürften  nicht ihren Einsatz  doppelt bezahlen lassen.. usw... Alles Abzocke der Bürger.   Das ist deren Job


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Oktober 2018)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Punkto Gerichtsverfahren...    Leider ist es eine echte Ungerechtigkeit das man für sein Recht auch noch Geld Bezahlen soll..   Damit  soll  die einfache Bevölkerung  ja nicht zu oft ihr Recht in Anspruch nehmen.
> Reiche können diese Ungerechten Zusatzleistungen als   Peanats   oder Diät absetze
> 
> Die Steuerzahler bezahlen Gerichte für ihre Arbeit!   und es ist ein Betrug des Systems das die dann noch mal zu Kasse gebeten werden sollen.  Auch die anderen Behörden  sowie  Polizie bekommt Geld  und  Einsatzmittel aus Steuergelder  und dürften  nicht ihren Einsatz  doppelt bezahlen lassen.. usw... Alles Abzocke der Bürger.   Das ist deren Job



Gute Rechtsschutzversicherung ...
Außerdem zahlt im Fall eines Gewinns i.d.R. die Verliererseite die Gerichtskosten. 

Was du mit Polizei bekommt ihr Geld durch Steuergelder meinst, entzieht sich mir aber, von wem sollen die sonst bezahlt werden? Davon ab, was du zahlst ist primär dein Anwalt, du glaubst doch nicht selbst, dass die läppischen Gerichtskosten (im Vergleich) die Unkosten zum Betrieb von Gerichten decken, oder?


----------



## Cyberthom (15. Oktober 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Gute Rechtsschutzversicherung ...
> Außerdem zahlt im Fall eines Gewinns i.d.R. die Verliererseite die Gerichtskosten.
> 
> Was du mit Polizei bekommt ihr Geld durch Steuergelder meinst, entzieht sich mir aber, von wem sollen die sonst bezahlt werden? Davon ab, was du zahlst ist primär dein Anwalt, du glaubst doch nicht selbst, dass die läppischen Gerichtskosten (im Vergleich) die Unkosten zum Betrieb von Gerichten decken, oder?





Ich Zahle das durch meine Steuern...   Warum sollte deren Arbeit  schwerer sein als zb ein Bäcker  und der nicht von meinen Steuern Lebt  und ich für seine  auch nur einmal Brötchen bezahle? Stelle dir vor du bezahlt ihn mit deinen Steuern als Volksbäcker   und er will  bei dir und allen andren  für seine produzierten Produkte dich nochmal zur Kasse bitten?

Es geht um die Bürgerabzocke 2.0    GEZ usw.. also ums Prinzip


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Oktober 2018)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Ich Zahle das durch meine Steuern...   Warum sollte deren Arbeit  schwerer sein als zb ein Bäcker  und der nicht von meinen Steuern Lebt  und ich für seine  auch nur einmal Brötchen bezahle? Stelle dir vor du bezahlt ihn mit deinen Steuern als Volksbäcker   und er will  bei dir und allen andren  für seine produzierten Produkte dich nochmal zur Kasse bitten?
> 
> Es geht um die Bürgerabzocke 2.0    GEZ usw.. also ums Prinzip



Ja, du bezahlst durch deine Steuern, zumindest die Polizei. Bei denen zahlst du aber auch denn nichts mehr extra. 
Und die Gerichtskosten zahlst du eben auch nicht, zumindest wenn du gewinnst. Und das ist eben nur eine kleine Gebühr am Ende, die eben niemals die echten Kosten abdeckt.

Da ist also nirgendwo Abzocke.

GEZ ist ein wenig anders, darüber lässt sich streiten. Man könnte die Gebühren erheblich senken, wenn man den Öffentlich Rechtlichen Rundfunk mal ordentlich entschlacken würde.


----------



## Cyberthom (16. Oktober 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, du bezahlst durch deine Steuern, zumindest die Polizei. Bei denen zahlst du aber auch denn nichts mehr extra.
> Und die Gerichtskosten zahlst du eben auch nicht, zumindest wenn du gewinnst. Und das ist eben nur eine kleine Gebühr am Ende, die eben niemals die echten Kosten abdeckt.
> 
> Da ist also nirgendwo Abzocke.
> ...


Eigentlich nicht denn Fakt ist das  unabhängig von einer Persönlichen Meinung   vielleicht bezahlen ja einige gerne für diese Dienstleistung  aber , das  eine Zwangsweise  Erhebung gegen die Menschenwürde verstößt .    Wenn es  Aufgabe des Staates ist  dann hat er dies durch Steuermittel zu finanzieren!  

Ich zum Beispiel  schaue kein Fernsehen und höre kein Radio bei  mir  in der Wohnung   Und würde diesen Dienst niemals Abonieren schon aus Prinzip  nicht weil  es ein  Zwang ist   ( Politik Propagandasender  in meinen Augen )


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Oktober 2018)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht denn Fakt ist das  unabhängig von einer Persönlichen Meinung   vielleicht bezahlen ja einige gerne für diese Dienstleistung  aber , das  eine Zwangsweise  Erhebung gegen die Menschenwürde verstößt .    Wenn es  Aufgabe des Staates ist  dann hat er dies durch Steuermittel zu finanzieren!
> 
> Ich zum Beispiel  schaue kein Fernsehen und höre kein Radio bei  mir  in der Wohnung   Und würde diesen Dienst niemals Abonieren schon aus Prinzip  nicht weil  es ein  Zwang ist   ( Politik Propagandasender  in meinen Augen )



Du kannst dich natürlich deinen Bürgerpflichten entziehen, dann mecker aber auch nicht, wenn du im Zweifel keine Unterstützung bekommst. 

Ich höre zum Beispiel unglaublich gerne Deutschlandradio (DLF), ich würde nur ungerne auf so einen Nachrichtensender verzichten. Und in der Freien Wirtschaft wirst du so einen Sender nicht finden, weil der nunmal niemals mit Gewinn zu betreiben wäre. 
Meine Mutter schaut gerne NDR und ähnliche Regionalsender und ganz selten nur Privatsender. Ist nicht mein Geschmack was sie schaut aber das ist eben ihre Sache. 

Ohne diese staatlichen Sender hätten wir hier teils ganz schön die Arschkarte oder dürften uns wahrscheinlich dumm und dämlich zahlen (an die Privaten). 

Bei diesen Abgaben verstößt auch nichts gegen die Menschenwürde. Bist du eine arme Wurst oder ein Sozialfall bezahlst du weder für  TV / Radio noch für Gerichte irgendwas. Das ist eben das tolle, wenn man in einem Sozialstaat lebt. Der Nachteil sind dann Schmarotzer die davon profitieren aber nichts zahlen und die Kosten für alle anderen in die Höhe treiben ...


----------



## Loosa (16. Oktober 2018)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Ich Zahle das durch meine Steuern...   Warum sollte deren Arbeit  schwerer sein als zb ein Bäcker  und der nicht von meinen Steuern Lebt  und ich für seine  auch nur einmal Brötchen bezahle? Stelle dir vor du bezahlt ihn mit deinen Steuern als Volksbäcker   und er will  bei dir und allen andren  für seine produzierten Produkte dich nochmal zur Kasse bitten?



Wie du ganz richtig schreibst, du zahlst Steuern. Und der Staat kümmert sich damit idealerweise um so grundlegende Dinge wie Schutz der Bevölkerung, Bereitstellen an Infrastruktur, Durchsetzung der Gesetze und so weiter.
Aber das bedeutet nicht, dass du Polizisten oder irgendjemanden bezahlst. Die bezahlt der Staat.

Bei mir an der Uni gab es auch immer wieder so lustige Geschichten. Wo zum Beispiel ein Kommilitone meinte, das Sicherheitspersonal beschimpfen zu dürfen, weil es nicht nach seiner Pfeife tanzte. Obwohl sie doch von _ihm_ bezahlt würden. 



Cyberthom schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht denn Fakt ist das  unabhängig von einer Persönlichen Meinung   vielleicht bezahlen ja einige gerne für diese Dienstleistung  aber , das  eine Zwangsweise  Erhebung gegen die Menschenwürde verstößt.



Verstößt sie nicht, dementsprechend ist das kein Fakt. 

Wie die Gelder verwendet werden, und wie(viel) erhoben wird, darüber kann man trefflich streiten. Aber dass es die Rundfunkbeiträge gibt hat gute Gründe und wurde verfassungsrechtlich auch bestätigt. Mehrfach.


----------



## Worrel (16. Oktober 2018)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Ich zum Beispiel  schaue kein Fernsehen und höre kein Radio bei  mir  in der Wohnung   Und würde diesen Dienst niemals Abonieren schon aus Prinzip  nicht weil  es ein  Zwang ist   ( Politik Propagandasender  in meinen Augen )


a) "Und würde diesen Dienst niemals Abonieren schon aus Prinzip  nicht weil  es ein  Zwang ist" ...?
Was für ein Unfug. Wenn es Zwang wäre, "würdest" du nicht, sondern "müßtest", insofern macht die Aussage gar keinen Sinn.

b) Und du meinst, was-auch-immer du stattdessen guckst, wäre in diesem Sinne dann was anderes als Propaganda?


----------



## Cyberthom (17. Oktober 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> a) "Und würde diesen Dienst niemals Abonieren schon aus Prinzip  nicht weil  es ein  Zwang ist" ...?
> Was für ein Unfug. Wenn es Zwang wäre, "würdest" du nicht, sondern "müßtest", insofern macht die Aussage gar keinen Sinn.
> 
> b) Und du meinst, was-auch-immer du stattdessen guckst, wäre in diesem Sinne dann was anderes als Propaganda?



So eine Antwort ist man ja von einem Worrel gewohnt!   Natürlich Musst du Zahlen!     Oh man dir muß man wie ein Computer auch alles Vorkauen 

Ich habe dir so oft schon gesagt das deine Meinung nicht Meine ist ..  Und  du bist als Missionar da also nicht Kompetent
Wenn du nicht mal die einfachsten Dinge  die für dich nicht in Reihe sind "Sinnvoll Ordnen" kannst, ist Hopfen und Malz verloren.

PS  es wissen bestimmt mittlerweile schon  viele das du Obrigkeitshörig  oder Politiker bist 

Mindestens so viele die Wissen das ich ein Gegner des System bin


----------



## Cyberthom (17. Oktober 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Wie du ganz richtig schreibst, du zahlst Steuern. Und der Staat kümmert sich damit idealerweise um so grundlegende Dinge wie Schutz der Bevölkerung, Bereitstellen an Infrastruktur, Durchsetzung der Gesetze und so weiter.
> Aber das bedeutet nicht, dass du Polizisten oder irgendjemanden bezahlst. Die bezahlt der Staat.
> 
> Bei mir an der Uni gab es auch immer wieder so lustige Geschichten. Wo zum Beispiel ein Kommilitone meinte, das Sicherheitspersonal beschimpfen zu dürfen, weil es nicht nach seiner Pfeife tanzte. Obwohl sie doch von _ihm_ bezahlt würden.
> ...


Nö eindeutig Nö Denn Du   kennst nicht den 1 Artikel  der ist Unantastbar und gerade hast du  allen die das so sehen wie ich deren Würde angetastet was "Verboten" ist!
Ich würde ja auch nicht dir  verbieten  Gebühren zu Zahlen ( Wenn du Willst!)  Und  wenn du deine Würde so gering einschätzt wie die Politiker  bzw die der Anderen einfach definieren willst  ist das mehr als Anmaßend  so  ist das aber ein Problem!  Und Grundrechtsbruch also ein Verbrechen.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Oktober 2018)

nichts für ungut, aber das ist doch völliger Mumpitz


----------



## Cyberthom (17. Oktober 2018)

Oh hier gibt's wieder riesige Missverständnisse.
Zu den Fakten: der erste Artikel des Grundgesetz ( und wie es dazu kam das dieser so lautet wie er eben beschrieben wurde..)  Nach dem  2 Weltkrieg waren die Politiker der Jener  Zeit  vielleicht noch unter schock und Scham ( Erwischt worden..)   Und haben den ersten Artikel mithilfe der  Siegemächte eben so verfasst...
Heutig  Politiker die ja  kaum noch ein Gewissen haben, würden den Artikel gerne Umschreiben in Form von Die Würde des Menschen  darf nur unter bestimmten Bestimmungen die in Gesetzen geregelt werden angetastet  werden.  Was der Unterschied bedeutet sollte jeden einigermaßen Klar Denkenden Menschen bewusst werden.

Die Unantastbarkeit ist normalerweise wie das Wort eben beschreibt Unantastbar  bisschen Antasten geht nicht, auch sebst wenn  in einem anderen Gesetz beschrieben

Dafür hätte die Version 2 Wie beschrieben lauten müssen..  Und Wenn Du lieber Leser anderen ihre Würde definieren möchtest, Hast du jene Würde gerade angetastet!

 Wenn man Wörter nicht mehr Ernst nimmt oder Verdreht.. Braucht  man nicht zu Glauben und erst recht nicht erstnehmen.


Zu Polizei Bezahlung: Man hört doch sehr oft in der Presse das   der Einsatz so teuer war. Und das Privat Bürger dafür aufkommen sollen... Das ist mit Doppelter Bezahlung gemeint.   Egal was und wie viel Ausrüstung benötigt wird der Bürger hat dafür Streuern bezahlt!  Die machen auch nur ihren Job  und genauso Überstunden wie andere  Bürger die Steuern bezahlen und von denen auch noch ihr Gehalt bezahlt wird!   Darum ging es! So schwer ist das doch nicht zu verstehen! 


Letzter Punkt GEZ  Ist schon ein Hohn wenn ARD ZDF von Beitragsservice Spricht …   Ist genauso Pervers wie DIÄT bei den Politiker  gegenüber Menschen die DIÄT halten müssen.

Politik und Zwang ist gegen die Menschenwürde gerichtet!   Da gibt's nix zu Disposition stellen. Wobei jeder  Natürlich die Freiheit hat  seine "Persönliche Würde" an den Nagel zu hängen. 


Demokratie ist nun mal die Hinterlistigste Form einer Diktatur  ( Modernste Fassung eben...)


----------



## Cyberthom (17. Oktober 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du kannst dich natürlich deinen Bürgerpflichten entziehen, dann mecker aber auch nicht, wenn du im Zweifel keine Unterstützung bekommst.
> 
> Ich höre zum Beispiel unglaublich gerne Deutschlandradio (DLF), ich würde nur ungerne auf so einen Nachrichtensender verzichten. Und in der Freien Wirtschaft wirst du so einen Sender nicht finden, weil der nunmal niemals mit Gewinn zu betreiben wäre.
> Meine Mutter schaut gerne NDR und ähnliche Regionalsender und ganz selten nur Privatsender. Ist nicht mein Geschmack was sie schaut aber das ist eben ihre Sache.
> ...





Falsch :  Die Politik ist das Problem   Und ihre verlogene Geldpolitik  und nur Weicheier bedürfen einen Pseudoschutz den die sowieso nicht haben! Sage es später mal den vielen Opfern  ins Gesicht wie schön diese von der Polizei Armee oder Behörden geschützt wurden  ( Wenn man dann noch die vielen Tote Unschuldigen Lebens mit dazu zählt  sind das bestimmt mittlerweile    4 Fach Holocouse  Opfer  Gerade die hat die Politik und deren Bürger auf dem Gewissen!  Die Meisten Toten  wurden Opfer gerade wegen der Politik! Und deren Unrechtsgesetze.  Das kannst du gerne anders sehen ändert aber an den Fakten nicht das geringste.


----------



## Cyberthom (17. Oktober 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du kannst dich natürlich deinen Bürgerpflichten entziehen, dann mecker aber auch nicht, wenn du im Zweifel keine Unterstützung bekommst.
> 
> Ich höre zum Beispiel unglaublich gerne Deutschlandradio (DLF), ich würde nur ungerne auf so einen Nachrichtensender verzichten. Und in der Freien Wirtschaft wirst du so einen Sender nicht finden, weil der nunmal niemals mit Gewinn zu betreiben wäre.
> Meine Mutter schaut gerne NDR und ähnliche Regionalsender und ganz selten nur Privatsender. Ist nicht mein Geschmack was sie schaut aber das ist eben ihre Sache.
> ...



Natürlich Zahlen Rentner die nur knapp über einen Satz sind von sagen wie mal  40 Euro …   Ein Würdevolles Leben sieht anders aus wieder ein Angriff auf den ersten Artikel des Grundgesetz.    Wer zb nicht zum Amt geht  und die  Sozialleistungen in Anspruch nehmen will  Zb weil diese Genügsam Sparsam oder auch Scham empfinden zum Amt zu gehen werden von ARD ZDF Rundfunk abgezockt!  Und das ist der eigentliche Skandal. Die haben sich gefälligst  auch selbst zu Finanzieren wie andere auch 
oder aus dem Steuersäckel!   Auch die erst kürzlich Richterliche   Auszüge   aus dem Urteil  ist ein Witz ( In etwa= Die Rundfunkgebühren werden in der Abstrakten  Möglichkeit erhoben TV und Radio hören zu können..   Das könnte jede Firma auch für sich in Anspruch nehmen..   Auch die Gerichte  haben mit Recht und Gerechtigkeit nix mehr am Hut!


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Oktober 2018)

es wird nicht besser. 

mich erinnert das ganze an ne Personengruppe mit dem Buchstaben R, die drehen sich die Gesetze auch immer wie es beliebt.


----------



## knarfe1000 (17. Oktober 2018)

Genau den Gedanken hatte ich auch gerade, nicht zum Aushalten so ein Geschreibsel.


----------

